# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 18



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all  

Just a gentle reminder to keep baby/pregnancy talk to a minimum.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm first ! I'm first !  

Have a nice day girls 

Pinpin xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh and forgot to say yes I'd love to join the next meet up Sleepy whether it is within the next 2 weeks or in september  

The only time i cannot make is first week of september when I will be away in France and the 4th/5th august

I'll come back tonight to do personals but for now I've got to go get ready for work  

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all... just bookmarking the new thread. I'd love to come to a meet up and anywhere around Surbiton or Thames Ditton is great for me. Also really flexible on dates... Hello to all
Nic xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning Girls, 

Just bookmarking and keeping up to date. 

 to everyone. 

xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

just book marking - nothing exciting to report from my side - got the dildo scan on thurs, first appt with doc 23rd Sept. 
xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Going to put a few dates out there for meet up, thinking mid week probably better for people:

Wednesday 5th / Thursday 6th Aug

or leave until September until everyone back from hols

Wednesday 9th / Thursday 10th Sept

Anyone interested in next week let me know and we'll see how many of us there are, if only a couple we could just leave it until Sept.

Sleepy  x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies just bookmarking!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi sleepy - 5th or 6th August work for me... Hope that a few of us can make it  
Nic x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

I have knee surgery next Thursday but can do the week after that( albeit on crutches) and free thereafter.

didi


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Pin Pin

Great news on your appt and the outcome- all very promising. So not long to wait now. Are you with QMH for your 1st cycle or at ARGH?

Definately get DH to do a sample at the Bridge. The fresher the better. Plus, it's so commonplace that it is not as embarrassing as you might imagine!

Didi


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey ladies, nice shiney new thread 

Sleepy any of those dates are fine by me 

Well just had first doc appt, really just a paperwork excercise hehe, but exciting to be moving forward again. 

Agree with Didi doing sample at hospital not that bad according to OH, but he had same worries.


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just bookmarking.  

I do still read regularly but have had nothing to report so far.  Have got appt with the consultant on Thurs and dreading it because I am sure my HSG was abnormal but was too scared to ask.

Caroline x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Girls
Hope ur al well, just book marking.
STILL waiting for my follow up appointment since hydro tube was drained to book in date for ivf  
Hopefully will get it through soon!
Sharny x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening girlies

well well well it sounds like i'm going to have to convince DH to do his deed at the bridge   I better start talking to him now !!

Sleepy - any of the dates are ok for me appart from 5th august not ideal. I'm defo in favour of having 1 meet up in august and then another one in sept! The meet ups I are so nice, it helps to get to spend the evening with people who know exactly what you're on about  

Didi - it's my first cycle with QM and I'm having the immune treatment in parallel at Dr Gorgy's clinic (he was a director at the ARGC for some years before opening his own clinic not so long ago). He offer immune treatment in parallel of ether NHS IVF or private cycle. You can also choose to do everything with him in which case he does EC and ET at the LWH. Good luck with the knee surgery  

How's everyone else appart from being busy bookmarking  

Pinpin xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up all!

Whoop whoop to the new thread!

It would be so nice to put faces to names, I feel like I know some of you already but haven't actually met you which is a bit weird! I can do either morning of 5th Aug, or evening of 6th Aug, but no can do on the September dates as they are the only dates I could get for a summerish holiday at work ( so going to Edinburgh and travelling round Scotland for a bit. Squeezing it all on before the real treatment starts and hoping the pill deosn't make me feel too rotten while I'm away.

Will come on properly tomorrow but not much to report here anyway. Just in my call room, hoping for a quiet night as I am pooped to be honest!

Love to all x SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just book marking. August doesn't work for me but maybe September. You wouldn't want me there is August anyway as still licking my wounds after last weeks BFN!!! 

Nothing to report here- roll on 10th August. 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kezz - of course we all want you there. We're all here for each other, even more so when a shoulder is needed. A lot of people on this thread have had BFNs in the past and will be able to share how they've coped and grieved with you. I hope you can come, but completely understand if you can't.... Sending you lots of     and hoping that your family and DH are being really supportive....
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic. Yes I know but still feeling like I don't want to see my family and friends and just be wrapped up at home with DH!!! I'll see how I feel next week so let me know when and where.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

How is everyone?

Seems to have gone pretty quiet on here, nothing really seems to be happening!

Kezza - How are you feeling now? Great news that you now have your date for 10th August, that will go so quickly. Only a couple of weeks. Perhaps once you have been in and spoken to the top guys about it and booked into your next cycle it might act as a bit of closure for you. I have no idea how you are feeling, and won't pretend to, but it seems that the guys here have been supporting you well, and that DH is also supportive   . I hope you come out the other side stronger for this experience. Just don't give up, still very early days for you, and I'm sure we will all get there in the end. Fingers crossed for the next cycle   Hope I get to meet you soon at a meet up

Niccad - How is downregging going? How do you feel now you are off the pill and moving forward with treatments? Are there any side effects that you have noticed? Hope it is going really well for you. 

Pinpin - I think my DH s going to do his at the Bridge but at least we have some frozen if it all becomes too much. I know he is worried about leaving me at QM but have my mum coming to be with me in recovery while he is gone so I don't get lonely. I think doing the sample at the bridge is better, just so it is fresh and no little troops are lost along the way.  Not long till we start our cycles now......sooo exciting! I don't know about your but it feels like it is dragging a bit! Have you had any word from Willow on Drug delivery yet? I'm getting a bit ancy as probably need mine in three weeks and not heard anything (AF has a habit of coming early recently) but don't want to look like a cranky lady by ringing  

Sharny - Waiting Waiting Waiting, all we ever do  

caroline B - All the very best for your appt tomorrow, I sincerly hope the your results are good and your worry is unnecessary    

Well I hope that I get to meet some of you soon, otherwise no news here just waiting, waiting, waiting, for the next three weeks to pass, trying to keep busy but can't halp counting down

Lots of   and  to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening lovelies

Silliebillie - it has gone quiet on here these last couple of days hasn't it    I haven't heard a word from Willow yet and i'm too getting a bit anxious that the drugs might not arrive on time    I will probably give them a call next week if still nothing and my plan in case the drugs don't arrive on tim will be to run to my GP to ask for a prescription for a pack of cilest at which point she will probably think that I have gone completely   as the last few times she saw me I was reduced to tears because i couldn't get pregnant! i do agree with you that the   would be a lot perkier if produced at the Bridge but Julie told my DH she recommended to do it at home to avoid pressure and kind of scared him a bit by saying lots of men cannot produce on the day at the bridge due to the stress of it all !  

Caroline - good luck with the appointment tomorrow   Like you i was very scared that something would be wrong when i went for my HSG and when they said it was all fine it then hit home that I was unexplained and that it was actually worse to be unexplained than say have a blocked tube because at least there would have been an explanation as to why it wasn't happening for us and i would have known that with IVF it would have worked. I hope that makes sense    
Of course I'm not saying that it will be the case for you but just trying to put this in perspective in case they have seen something that might explain the infertility but can be treated easily  

Niccad - how are you feeling? is the caterpillar still running You're almost there with the stimms nd in no time you'll be having EC and then be PUPO and awaiting to see your BFP  

Kezza - i hope you do come to the meet up in august, and if you need a rant over the whole IVF thing what better place but at an FF meeting heh?!  

Sharny - i hope you don't have to wait much longer. Don't hesitate to give them a call if you want to get an idea of waiting time !

Somnium - thanks for the advice re-sample for DH. I'm glad you're done with admin bit now you can look forward to growing a pretty bump  

Didi - how are you hun? I hope you're taking it easy and getting some rest before your knee op. Are you still working as hard as you were a few weeks back? I hope things are a bit quieter for you you deserve a rest  

Sleepy - thank you for organising the meet ups   From what I can see we're likely to have one in august and then one in september?

Scaruh - happy anniversary for thursday and what better way to celebrate but with a dildo scan hey!?   I hope it goes well  

As for me well I've got the results of the last blood tests today that confirm i can in theory take the whole shebang of immune drugs however still unsure about taking one of them called Humira as i've read mixed reviews about side effects and effectiveness   I have a couple more weeks to think it over and decide. The thing is i don't want to do things in half but i don't want to use a missile to shoot 
an ant   i hope that makes sense !!!   I'm so confused  

Sweet dreams everyone

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Evening girls. 

In ref to DH's doing their bit- mine did it at the Bridge Centre. He was going to do it at QM's but once there was told they didn't have the facilities to do it. He didn't want to do it at home just in case something happened to it. Plus we needed to leave to get to QM's at 8am and he didn't want the pressure of me waiting for him to go to the hospital. He said the Bridge was fine to do it. Although he could hear another man doing the same thing in the  next room (yuk!!!). 

In ref to the drug delivery, give The Willow Centre a call but from what I know they are very reliable so I wouldn't worry too much. You can always call QM's for advice- that is what they are there for! 

In ref to the HSG- I've got twisted tubes and my IVF didn't work (this time anyway) so you never know. A friend of mine has unexplained infertility and hers worked the first time. So you never now either way until you get through the first cycle. You just need to stay positive and have lots of hope. 

Good luck to those that have treatment starting/have scans this week. 

Kezza


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just had my lovely scan, its frustrating that I can't get the results til my next appointment which is in September. Unfortunately I may need the results quicker than that as she thought there might be another fibroid growing - said she couldn't really tell as it might be the scarring from my myomectomy. Great. Have a normal doctor's appointment next week so I'll mention it to her, maybe she'll refer me for another scan to confirm. Just as I thought this journey was getting started I have another setback.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi – really really quiet on here   Saying that hopefully we'll be meeting up next week so can have a good old gossip then.. I'm really looking forward to it.. 

Sillybilly – DR is going ok. I felt so much better after stopping the pill and feel like I’m back to my normal self. However, the headaches is constant and worse about an hour after sniffing. I am also being a bit ratty at times… can almost feel this anger welling up like road rage and then it disappears again. Also really tired. Got AF a few days after I stopped also, but it was only 2 days long and I’m not sure if it was meant to be a full one  . Now just back to spotting. Baseline scan on Monday which is really really soon and I’m really excited about it. Just want each step to be here already. I’m already finding that I can’t think of anything else and am being pretty useless at work… 
Liking the idea of DH having some frozen sperm at the bridge just in case. I might ask about that on Monday…. Shame they can’t take a sample a week and then mix with the fresh stuff to make a swimming pool for our little eggs to go into…. 

Pinpin – I also worried a bit about everything arriving as my AF came early 2 months in a row, but they arrived with loads of time to spare…. Wish I had more info on the immune drugs side of things. Think I’d go with everything they suggest… 

CarolineB – hope that the appointment has gone well. QM weren’t so good at telling me the info on my HSG. Everything was really inconclusive and it wasn’t until we received a letter a few months later that I realised things weren’t perfect… letter just said ‘no spill to right and delayed spill to left’. Great!! During the actual HSG she said that I was spasming so it wasn’t working… Having long list of questions in writing tends to help me at appointments.. 

Sharny – hoping that the date comes through soon for you

Scaruh – this whole process is so frustrating and I think local GP might not help. Mine sent me for loads of scans and blood test before referring us, for us then to repeat everything they’d already done. ARGH!!   that you find out the results soon… 

Hello to everyone else... 
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic

What you are feeling is perfectly normal (if I was perfectly normal too!) and the headaches will ease. Try and relax and enjoy the process. I remember being a couple of days from my DR scan and feeling the same way- once you are back in the hands of QM's then they need to do the worrying for you. 

Hi everyone else. I'm looking forward to my appointment on 10th August. Boss has said I can have the afternoon off (which for those that know the history is a real change of direction for him!). Hopefully I'll start the pill again in September- fingers crossed!!! 

xx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hiya,

We had our appointment today and everthing was fine in that there are no major problems with me, and DH's sperm is normal as well.  The only thing was a cyst on one of my ovaries that was distorting one tube, so I was kind of right when I thought something looked wrong in the HSG!  Anyway, he (Mr Kalu) did not seem too worried about that and thinks it will just go.

He said as we have only(!) been trying for 17 months and everything seems fine so far he won't refer us for IVF for another 6 months at least.  He also said we were young, yeah right, it doesn't feel like it at 33 and nearly 40 for DH!

He said so far it is classed as unexplained infertility, but that I could have a laperoscopy to see if there is anything else which would not have showed up yet.  I am going to have a second scan as well to check the cyst goes, so by the time I have the laperoscopy if it is still there he can remove it, although he said he would not ordinarily do a laperoscopy just to remove it.

We are going to have a review in 6 months, so whilst I am glad that so far all is well I am also very frustrated that nothing seems to be moving forwards for us.  I am sure that there must be something up cos I just cannot see how for 17 months it would not have happened, no matter how many times I am told that sometimes that is just the way.

Anyway, sorry for boring you.  Hope you are all well.

Caroline x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - I had stinking headaches while sniffing, almost like miagrains, was so happy when I fin, that the stabbing was no issue at all.

Kezza - Thants good news your boss is having a change of heart, hope that makes your next cycle less streefull for you. Oh and I love that your looking forward good for you xx

Nothing much happening here, waist line is becoming more non exsistent lol and I have my booking in appt on Tuesday a whole hour!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

We are quiet on here arent' we, hope you are all doing ok.

Caroline - how frustrating, only 17 months!!!   

Re meet up:

Will we go for Thursday the 6th Aug and then do another one in Sept for Didi, Samia and Tanya?  We’ll see what kind of numbers we get for next week, so if you want to come will you reply on here and where you live so we can organise a venue. So far I think we have 

Nic - Esher
Pinpin
Feline - Ewell
Somnium - Weybridge
SillyBilly - Surbiton
Sleepy - Surbiton

And Kezza - we’d love you to come, I know Aug not good for you but maybe Sept, we’ve all been there and are there to support each other.  And completely understand you not wanting to be with family and friends, they don’t understand.

What about Rosh, Venda, Wombly, Toffeecat, Grimmy, Sharny, LauraLou, A-M and anyone else I've missed?

Just copy and paste the list and add your name if you can come.

Sleepy xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Evening all!  

Hope everyone is okay?

Not much going on with me - DH is adamant we can still do it without IVF which is nice (delusional??) to hear so 9dpo and looking forward to the witch turning up next week!! Busy busy week at work, night shift next week so can't do the meet up unfortunately  

Holidays in 16 days time - and as everyone always says all you need to do is relax and have a holiday to get pregnant - obviously since i'm ovulating whilst in France i expect a shiny BFP when i get back   

Highlight of my week so far? Louboutin's got delivered today but don't finish work till 10   Who needs babies when you can have lovely shiny shoes with red soles........ ME!!!!  

Sleepy - how are things with you?

Somnimum - yay for a non-existant waistline! Mine has been re-appearing but hopefully not for long! 

Caroline - So sorry for the appt and things not progressing - would you consider private or will you hold out for your review?

Kezzababes - FX for 10th August  

Niccad - is the only DR that the clinic off, sniffing? I know my friend is on injections? Just wondered (needle phobic!!)

Scaruh - sorry it's such a long wait for your results - hope your DR does refer you for another scan to clear it up so that you don't have to worry and wait   

PinPin - yay for being able to take lots of drugs - glad you have the time to choose what is right for you and FX this means onwards and upwards!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Will let you know about next week. I live in Hampton Hill 

Caroline- if you can get pregnant naturally then that would save you taking all the drugs, living with the hormones and praying every day it will work. IVF isn't a guarantee and we all know how difficult it is TTC but try and take their advice as they are generally right no matter how frustrating it is. Difficult I know but the more you relax (so they say) the more chance of it working naturally. 

Rosh- Qm's only offer the DR sniffer and injector pen for the menopur (or so I think). I'm needle phoebic too and found it ok. Enough to do it again! New expensive shoes- how fabulous!!!


Anybody know of an acupuncturist in this area?


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sleepy - fab stuff setting a date, am easy for where as I can drive. Is it going to be a meal or just drinks?

Rosh - Fingers xx for your hodilay BFP hehe.

Kezza - now you have to come next thursday to show off those new shoes!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh has new shoes not me!!! Can't afford them- just paid Qm's £3290 for the private go!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

My bad sorry!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Sleepy - I can make the meet up on Thursday, I live in Surbiton, and so can go to most places, don't mind walking to wherever, but ideally be on a bus route so I don't have to walk back in the dark!!!! (not a fan of walking in the dark on my own, scares me!!!!). Just for the record, when you meet me you don't have to call me sillybilly   I'm just plain old Sarah really!

Rosh - I also brought some new shoes today, but only from topshop and they sound nowhere near as sophisticated as yours!!  Can't wait to see them! 

Kezza - Great news about your boss, I still need to do a little bit of work with mine. Had to draw up a formal sickness agreement yesterday (because treatment is so predictable I can just plan it like that, silly billies!) 

Caroline - How frustrating! But also great news that there are no major problems. Have they checked you for antibodies and immune problems yet? Luckily it didn't go that far with us, our problem was fairly easy to find as male factor. I'm sure some of the girls can vouch for being unexplained and then it turns out they have immune problems, so might be worth asking the docs for a check. FX for that natural BFP soon, really hope it works out for you. And believe me you are still young, compared to some of the mums i see come thru at work! World war 3 broke out with my GP when I asked to be referred after 2 years of trying because I was only 24 at the time, and I'm glad I did fight for it, because here I am 26, and only just starting my first treatment after nearly fours years of TTC! Drives me  

Nic - Glad things are working out better for you since you have been DR. The headaches sounds bad tho. I never get headaches, and on the rare occassion I do  I'm a complete wimp so will probably be like the incredible hulk when my turn comes!   Really hoping you can get on with stimming on monday and really power forward!

Pinpin - Glad I'm not the only one getting twitchy. Did you say you are going onto cilest? I'm going onto microgynon, wonder what the difference is?

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anything improtant but I'm sure you all know by now, I have to draw the line somewhere otherwise I would go on all night! I ove to natter away, to myself most of the time.........................

TTFN


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girlies,

Flying visit from me this morning.  
Silliebillie - you're right it is Microgynon! I don't know where I got the idea i was going to be on Cilest, I think i must be going  
I've still not heard from Willow  

Caroline - I'm glad they didn't find anythign major on the HSG but at least they found something (the sligtly twisted tube due to cyst) which might explain why it's taking a little bit longer. I they've sent you to try for another 6 months it's because they believe it can happen naturally so get ready for some fun    
i think someone suggested immune testing, I wanted to say that not everyone believes in immune being a cause for infertility however the leading clinics in the country and the world are pioneering the testing and treatment with the greatest success rates so it's up to each individual to decide for themselves whether they want to go down that road or especially as it is very expensive. Often people wait until they have a had a few failed IVF cycles before they get tested to understand reason for failure.
I think it's a good idea to get level 1 as this one can be done by your GP you might want to ask for these anyway in case it shows something you can take medications whilst TTC naturally  
On this thread Sleepy, Didi and myself have all been diagnosed with immune issues and once identified and treated Sleepy had her BFP on her last IVF cycle!

I've just updated with location for me:

Nic - Esher
Pinpin - Claygate
Feline - Ewell
Somnium - Weybridge
SillyBilly - Surbiton
Sleepy - Surbiton

Sorry girls I've got to run and it was supposed to be a flying visit!!

Have a good day all

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Note to self... posh fancy shoes do not look sophisticated whilst tottering down the carpeted hallway at work!!  

The soles are slippy and i look like i'm walking on stilts.... MUST TRY HARDER!!!!

Shoes were not full price ladies don't worry... think i would be very   at the thought of buying a pair full priced...!!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies - sorry I've been very quiet on here recently.............blame work!  But I have been trying to keep up with what's going on with everyone.

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make the meet next week - I'm away for 2 days at a "Team Building" event in Rugby - oh joy!!  Nothing like having to spend 2 days and an evening with colleagues who you dont get to choose!

Time is ticking away quite nicely for me - patiently waiting to start the drugs - and I have a holiday planned for August and a spa weekend awaywith the girls in Sept, so hopefully tx will be here before I know it.  

Fingers crossed the pill doesn't knock me sideways too much - I suffer from headaches anyway (all linked to my cycle) so I hope that the pill doesn't make things worse.................. and then I have the sniffing to look forward to!  Why oh why do we have to put ourselves through all this when all the blokes have to do is a bit of hand exercise - I really don;t think they realise how easy they have it!

Anyway, I must dash.  Have a great weekend everyone.
Grimmy


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry been a bit absent but I do lurk from time to time. 

Sleepy - well done on organising- unfortunately I won't be able to make it, I'm currently signed off work for a week for a chest infection but also have a friends bday meal to go on 6th so if I do go anywhere it would have to be there. Would love to join the Sep one though.... 

Pinpin- Willow didn't usually contact me until about a week before I was due to start taking the meds. Although I think it may have been closer than that the last time

Hi to everyone else - sorry its a short one - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

A quick hello from a very sunny and hot Biarritz (pics on **) for those interested!!  Cant make August as back in UK on the 12th and have a few appts for this pregnancy (one of them a 4D scan as well as glucose test...) The wednesday in September sounds good to me.... 

Hope you are all well sorry no personals but cant get used to french keyboard!!!

Lots of   and   to all,

Sam   

P.S: Family has not mention anything about pregnancy as if I wasnt even pregnant!!


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Pin Pin - I might mention it next time I go to my GP, although to be honest I don't really know what i'm talking about so I will have to do some research first!  Not even sure what the potential problems are or what can be done about them.  I have started a new job a month ago so don't really want to be taking too much off at the moment anyway, so will probably just keep trying as suggested for now and try not to worry too much, easier said than done though. x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- who is the expert on immunity testing? What made you have it done? Can you recommend someone who does it? Going to talk to QM's about it on the 10th and see what they say. 

Can't make next week girls. Need to work late most nights next week so I can finish early on Friday (going home to see my family next weekend)

Sorry but definately Sept

Hi to all

x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you doing, hope you’ve had a nice weekend.  

Rosh - love the way people say that to you, ‘oh all you need to do is relax about it’ or ‘a holiday will make you get pregnant’ - eh keep your comments to yourself!!

Kezza - where do you live?  I go to an acupuncturist in Twickenham, she’s very good though.

SillyBilly - I live in Surbiton too so can collect you and bring you wherever we go, couldn’t have you walking in the dark!

Wombly - how are you doing, hope your chest infection is clearing up.  can they give you anything for it.

Sam - hope you’re enjoying holiday.  Can’t believe family have said nothing to you about pregnancy, people don’t know what to say so they just say nothing, because that makes you feel good about yourself!  Hope you’re doing ok though, just bring it up and tell them what you’ve found out and the consultant is very positive.

Kezza and Caroline - I got tested for immune testing after 2 failed IVF’s, I got it done at the Lister Hospital and basically they take a blood test and check how high your NK (natural killer) cells are.  They then use the same blood and treat it with steroids and IVIG and see how much the killer cells reduce.  The blood test cost me about £600, but as Pinpin says most docs don’t recommend it until a few failed IVF’s.  I know when I went to QM he told me I was wasting my money after just 2 failed ones - how wrong was he?  I suppose I just ‘knew’ there was something else wrong.  Do you think you have a good immune system?  Do you get colds/bugs regularly.  I’d usually only get maybe one cold a year.  Dr Beer has a book called ‘Is you body baby friendly?’ which is really useful if you have immune issues.  Dr Gorgy is meant to be really good though.  Hope this helps but feel free to ask anymore questions.

Re meet up:

The following are up for the meet up, as it was in Surbiton last time do people want to do somewhere else?  Anyone want to recommend somewhere, Esher might be in the 'middle', Nic any suggestions?  Some pub that'll do pub grub for whoever wants it?

Nic - Esher
Pinpin - Claygate
Feline - Ewell
Somnium - Weybridge
SillyBilly - Surbiton
Sleepy - Surbiton

And for all the others we'll def do another one in September.  It is quite nice to put faces to names.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday, love Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sleepy- thanks for the info. Live in Hampton Hill so twickenham would be ideal. Can you let me know the details. Also thanks for the info ref immunity testing. Yes I get lots of colds (maybe 4-5 a year) so might be worth looking into.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!

phew what a weekend, soooo busy at work, and ok weather for a change, I always miss the good weekends, whenever i'm off it is always raining  

Got talking to a friend at work who is going through her third IVF/ICSI cycle and it turns out we'll be a week apart. Can't beleive she is on her third already. Everytime she sees me she asks 'have you started yet?' and all I can say is no. I just can't afford private at the moment on my meagre NHS salary and she has a rich hubby!! It'll be lovely to go through it the same time as her, but now she'll be comparing all of the time (kinda person she is), I'm worried it'll drive me   wondering if my symptoms are better than hers etc, as both of her previous got BFP's (sadly one miscarraige and one ectopic). Shouldn't have said anything I guess.

Sleepy - Thank you so much for the offer of a lift, very very kind, but don't want to put you out. I can always walk to wherever we are and catch a lift back with you if both ways is too much trouble. Perhaps PM me and we can exchange addresses. Can always walk to yours to save you coming to me, save on petrol etc. Pennies are precious!

No word from my friend who said she was trying for a baby a few weeks ago, and now I'm wondering 'is she?'

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello to All

I hope you don't mind me joining you all on this thread. I was on this one in 2007 when we went through our first IVF at Queen Mary's in Roehampton, unfortunately after such a long time on the drugs, I still didn't respond well and egg collection was abandoned.  So we are back for a second round in Oct/Nov this year.  

Last year we postponed it because I had a second procedure done on my heart which fixed those palpitations but I now have atrial Fibrillation   but the Consultant is happy for me to go ahead with it - as time is ticking for me now  

I can;t remember everyone on hear, but I do seem to remember Sarah TM ??

Many thanks

Michelle


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

good luck for your scan today nic, fingers crossed you can start stimming! 

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Nic. Let us know how you get on!! 

1 more week until my "de-brief" with Queen Marys.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - thanks for remembering my scan - I'm really touched! It all went well - lining is 3.6mm and my right follicle is 'quiet' and left one had one tiny follicle so all good to go   She showed us how to do the first injection which is really complicated. I also have no idea how they decided the amounts of menophur for me to take but for some reason I'm worried that it's too much.. (seem to be the king of pointless worrying). Injection procedure is quite complicated but I'm sure it will become easy after a few goes... She did it in my thigh - which hurt like a sting when the liquid was going in but not too bad... 

On the immune front - so it is bad if you have lots of colds or no colds? I don't often get sick but is this because I have loads of natural killer cells that kill everything off Bit confused as you can tell...

Had 23 people round for a rainy BBQ on Saturday which was all fine until I sat in the conservatory with 2 women with new babies... both who've been through ivf in the past. They both started questioning me - are you broody? is it difficult being here today with all these babies? etc... I don't know them that well so was really taken aback and I ended up getting a wombly chin and crying in front of them. It was so embarrassing   I pulled myself together really quickly but ended up feeling so down as I thought they'd understand (they had no idea we're trying, etc, but after 2 years of marriage it's pretty obvious... ). Also another couple announced they'd just had their 12 week scan... it was coming at me from every angle. Luckily, apart from the womble I was fine but it was soooo tiring.. Note to others... when you've started tx, never ever invite a load of DH's friends round for a BBQ!

Thursday... There aren't that many great places in Esher and it's a pain if anyone is coming on the train as it's so far from the station. Surbiton might be easier....  Any suggestions?

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
Nic x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Bella-fifi - welcome to the thread, sounds like you've been through the mill, hope you're doing ok now.

Nic - glad scan went well, my right ovary was always my 'quiet' one so don't worry, you will be fine.  As for the injecting it does get easier, first couple of nights are just a bit time consuming but you will be fine.  What dosage are you on?  As for BBQ, poor you,   how insensitive of them asking you questions, but then again maybe they wanted to let you know they were there for you if you had any questions?!  But yes, good advice for the future, don't do that again and have a BBQ just before treatment!  Re immunes - am not sure if there is any connection re colds and bugs and your NK cells, will check out my Dr Beer book and get back to you on it.

SillyBilly - can understand your nerves about your friend at work, but could also work out quite well having someone going through it and hopefully you'll both get a BFP together.  Who's starting first, you or her?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Nic saying no where really in Esher, any other suggestions.  Is everyone driving or have a lift?  Plenty of pubs here in Surbiton but am happy to go to anywhere else.

Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Nic!!! How much have they given to you? It depends on your FSH level. Mine is 9 so I was on 3 menopur to 1 liquid. But next time I think they will increase it as I didn't stimulate enough (oh err missus!!). My DH did all of mine and he is good with stuff like that but next time I might have to do some myself which is scary as I hate needles of any discription. 

Sleepy- can you let me know the name of your acupunturist in Twickers? Also Dr Beer book name? 

Thanks. 

Hello all!!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - have just PM'd you.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kezza - i'm on the same as you were... My FSH was 7 last time.. I questioned the amount and she said it was my fsh.. but when i said it was 7 she then looked at the screen again and asked me how old I was... Then said it was my age and weight!! Sounded like she didn't really know .. 
My ovaries are already making themselves known!! it's been only a few hours and I can already feel them 'waking up'... wierd sensation... 

Welcome bella-fifi... this is a great thread... 

Looking forward to meeting on Thursday  
x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the short post but i wanted to know if anyone here who's had previous cycles had acupuncture on the days of transfer? I'm planning to go for it this time and the lady i'm going to be seeing was recomended by QM and is based in Twickenham but they do special treatments at the Bridge on the day. 

She sounded very nice on the phone and so much of what she said really made sense to me. she said that based on my stats from the last cycle, it seems that my only real issue was at the implantation stage and that was the area she would want to focus on.

Hope everyone is well and sorry there are no personals but i just wanted to hear from others on this and then I will book my consultation! I wil post again later properly. xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi toffecat - I'm planning to have ACCU on ET day - before and after... Also having one on EC day... infact I've had a few already... she's been really good for the headaches i've had from DR... Mine's based in Surbiton but has a clinic in Hinchley Wood...


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic, 

Sounds positive!!! Don't worry about the levels because at your next scan they will assess how much they are growing. If they are growing too quickly or there are too many, then they will reduce the dosage. If not enough then they will increase it. 

Just relax and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Toffeecat - would def recommend acu before and after ET, they do say it helps with the implantation.  If woman in Twickenham is called Hilary she is brilliant and a few of us on here have used her.  Don't know about the one in the Bridge.


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Sleepy for that info on immune issues.  I never ever get colds so there could be something in it, and like you say I just feel like there is something wrong.  I will defo bear it in mind in future, esp if I ever actually get to have any IVF....  

I live in Teddington, so which of you girls are also in the Richmond & Twickenham PCT and who knows how long the waiting list is?  x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Bella fifi - Welcome to the thread! I'm sorry to hear you've been through the mill   but glad you are now getting back onto the IVF rollercoaster. You have a good memory, SarahTM is now 10 weeks pregnant   and her story is a wonderful inspiration to us all. She's still reading the thread from time to time however she's posting on a pregnant thread.  

Niccad - good news with the scan   it's all go for you now.    like the other girls have said i think they will adjust the dosage depending on how your follies develop. I am totally with you on the needle front. I don't know how i'm going to cope with this as I am very very scared of needles (i cried at my last blood test for immunes  ) so I really have no idea how we're going to do this.. I fear I might stab my DH with the syringe when he tries to inject   who knows he might develop some nice little follies himself  

Silliebillie - I'm totally with you re- telling people at work and maybe you could tell the girl that you do not wish to discuss this too much as it adds unnecessary pressure? Cleraly she can understand as she's been through this before.
As for people announcing they are trying I got my share of it at the weekend with Sister in law announcing they are now trying for their second   I can't believe she is going to announce in a few weeks time she is expecting again because the last time it only took 1 month! What makes me think even more sad is that I remember we started trying not so long after they did for their first and the little boy is now 2 years old and i'm still childless  
On a positive note, WIllow called today and my drugs are being delivered on wednesday  

Sleepy - thanks for organising the get together hun - Surbiton would be great for me as I'm in Claygate. I thought the place we went to last time was quite nice actually. I thought that fish and chips they served was rather the perfect food to serve a bunch of hormonal women going through the IVF ups and downs! It was called the Boatyard I think?

Samia - I can't believe your family haven't said anything about the baby   They most probably don't know what to say, maybe you should break the ice?   I saw your pics when you were little on **, so cute!!  

Wombly - thank you for the reassurance re-willow. I'm pretty sure that I'm ovulating in the next 2 days and my Af will inevitably be a couple of days early   I hope you're feeling great  

Grimmy - shame you can't make it on thursday. Time is flying isn't it? Not long until we start now  

Toffecat - sorry I can't help with accu but I think I might ask Sleepy to give me the contacts of the twickenham lady as I think i want to have accu too although I am SCARED of needles  

Kezza, Caroline and Niccad - Sleepy has given you plenty of good info there on immune. 
As per Dr Beers book if you don't often get colds and bugs it could be a sign that you have an over active immune system and that can be an issue when trying to conceive. The simplfied theory behind immunes being an issue when it comes to IVF or TTC is that an overactive immune system leads to the woman's body rejecting the embryos that they mistakenly identify as being a virus/disease. If the immune system manages to fight them once then it gets better and better each time at rejecting them   
Dr Beers' book "is your body baby friendly" has enlightened me completely and I recognised so many of the symptoms described in there and just knew deep in my heart that this was the problem I was not conceiving hence I decided to get tested and decided to cut to the chase and go to one of the best in the country who offers immune testing and treatment whilst cycling eslewhere, Dr Gorgy. The leading clinics in the country (ARGC, Dr Gorgy, Care Nottingham and Lister) all do immune IVF and they get the best results by a mile.  Immune infertility is very complex but when you finally get to grip with the terminology you end up sounding like a doctor   Dr Beer's book is very helpful.
Just like sleepy when I mentioned this to QM when they said we were unexplained and they said they do not do any immune testing as they do not believe in this. THey told me if i wanted to go down that road i'd have to do it privately and that's exactly what i did.

I can pm Dr Gorgy's detail if anyone is interested. We have our next appointment with him on saturday to decide a plan of action (i.e. what medication/intravenous injections I will receive and when).

See you girls on thursday

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks PinPin. I get lots of colds so I'm sure my immune system is so weak that the embies would fit through it!!!

Caroline- I'm in Richmond and Twick PCT. I live in Hampton Hill. We were originally told that the waiting list was 2 years but when we went for our consultation we were told it was 1 year. We went on October last year and I think our free go will be Sept/Oct. We've had a private IVF go already which was BFN. Good thing about Rich & Twick PCT is that the drugs are free if you choose to pay for a go yourself. I think with Rich & Twick that you only get 1 go- hopefully that is all you need. 
I'll ask though as I'm going to Qm's on Monday to discuss my next go. 

Hope you are all well

Kezza


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Sleepy,

Thanks for your message - the lady in Twickenham is Hilary - I spoke to her yesterday and I agree, she seemed great and really had her head screwed on! So much of what she said made sense to me regarding my last cycle, I'm going to call her today to arrange an appointment.  The guy at the Bridge is someone called Nick and Hilary said that he does the accu on the day of the transfer at the clinic itself.  Did you use accu during your last cycle?

Nicaad - great news re. your scan! 

kezza - not long till your appointment now then you can get moving again with cycle no. 2!  

Sorry i can't do the meet up this month but I will definetely try to make the one next month!

Hope everyone else - Pinpin, Sillybilly, Wombly, Bella Fifi, Samia Grimmy and all that I have missed - are doing well! x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Meet Up

Am going to suggest Hart's Boatyard as no where else being suggested. As PinPin said we met there last time and it is easy for parking and food is good too. We can either just eat in the bar or go up to the restaurant, am sure we can just decide on the night. It's on Portsmouth Road.

Check out link below:

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=kt6+4es&countryCode=GB#map=51.39714,-0.31173|16|4&bd=useful_information&loc=GB:51.39711:-0.31173:16|kt6%204es|KT6%204ES

Not sure if this works, if not postcode is KT6 4ES.

What time suits people? Early evening? I can be there anytime and SillyBilly is much the same from 6 / half 6ish. See you all then, looking forward to it.

Sleepy x

/links


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Yeay Hearts Boatyard is fine by me although am on a tight budget so not sure if I'll be eating will have to see. As for times I fin work at 5.30 so could probably be there around 6.30/7pm depending on traffic.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

Hope you have a lovely time. Sorry I can't be there. I'll come in September though. 

Have fun!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - Harts Boatyard works for me. I have accu at 5pm so will come straight afterwards. How will we all recognise each other?? It's a big place.... 
Looking forward to meeting you all...
Nic x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Nic - we'll have a rose in our mouths!!!   

Kezza - we'll miss you, hopefully next time.

PM me your numbers and I'll text you to let you know where you we're sitting, last time we sat just down the first lot of stairs on the right, will try find somewhere we'll be noticed.  I'm meeting SillyBilly as we both live here in Surbiton and we're going down together so if we aim to get there first noone should be on their own.  So if we say we'll be there from about half 6/quarter to 7ish.

Is it us that's going?

Nic
Pinpin
Feline
Somnium
SillyBilly
Sleepy

Anyone else?

How's everyone else doing?

Didi - good luck with your knee operation, we'll be thinking of you.

Sleepy x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sleepy just tried to send you a pm but not sure if it went thru ok, let me know if you havent got it. Just looking at the menu for Hearts Boatyard, haven't been there for about 6/7 years and I think it might have been a Beefeater or something then! Anyhoo food looks tres yummy so will most likely be eating lol. If anyone needs a lift am more than happy to oblige just PM me 

Didi - hope the knee op goes without a hitch xx

Kezza - sorry you cant make it, look forward to seeing you in September.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 

Just been catching up on all your news, sorry I've been a bit quiet for a while!

I'm feeling a bit shy but would really like to join you guys tomorrow night if you don't mind? 

I'll be coming from Guildford if anyone wants picking up on route. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Mini - would love to see you tomorrow, don't feel shy, I was the same my first 'meet up' and then afterwards was so glad I'd met some of the girls from here and put faces to names and talk to people that 'really' understand what we're going through, so see you tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Sleepy, it will be really lovely to meet you all.  

I'll PM you with my mobile number. 

See you tomorrow 
Mini xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all!

Sorry for lack of activity on here, not much going on to be honest, still waiting what seems to be a lifetime to start treatment, all I can think about right now! Work been MEGA busy and trying to keep my spare time busy, but still constantly on my mind, really worried about having a failed cycle! 

Nic - Glad your scan went well and that you have started to stim. Must all be feeling very real for you now, also very exciting and nerve-racking! How are the symptoms, anything for us about to start to worry about. Sounds like the pill and DR drugs were horrid, not looking forward to that! 

Kezza - real sorry you can't make it tomorrow, I can't make the September meet up but hopefully see you at the one after that!

Mini - Very pleased you are coming tomorrow will be lovely to see you, is my first time too!!!!!  

I'm in Portsmouth at the moment, and DH has decided to almost burn our house down while I'm away, now have no toaster nor oven to use, can't leave him even for one night, not sure what I'm going to do about eating, good job I am with you guys tomorrow night, an on call over the weekend! Grrrr more money out of the window! 

See some of you tomorrow, hi to everyone else  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.

Hope the meet up is good fun - really wish i could be there! It's gone 2am and i still have another 4 hours left at work but FX it stays Ssssshhhhhhh  

Anyway, off on hols next week and cannot wait - gymming like a demon and being good and have dropped another 3lb so looks like i may actually shed all the extra lard for our IVF in time for our next appt! God help anyone who gets in my way  

Have packed my thermometer away and having a month off to chill out and enjoy my husband and my holiday!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just to say it was lovely to meet some of you last night and we missed the rest of you.  Nice to put faces to names and at least understand what each other is going through.  Hope we were all of some help to the girls about to start tx.

Didi, Wombly and Feline - you'll be glad to know that we followed the tradition of having fish and chips!!  6 hormonal women - 5 of us ordered fish and chips!!!  And was lovely - again!

love Sleepy x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it - what's the one in September? I will try and come to that one.
Glad there has been a trend set on the fish and chip front, haha!

 

Hope an enjoyable evening was had by all, and sorry i missed out.

Feline xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Just to add to what Sleepy said, it was fab to be able to chat to you all and put names to faces and be able to chat open and honestly about fertility in general. Sorry I was the odd one out who din't go for the Fish but it did smell and look yummy, hope those who had it though get the desired result xx I think we talked about having the next meet up in late September, but didn't set a date. Hope your all having a fab weekend, for me its off to work! Oh joy!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Lovely to meet some of you on Thursday night, really good to come on here and know peoples real names and also what each other look like! It was good to chat about the things we all freak out about and not feel silly or feel judged. And, of course, should mention the fish and chips, yummy! Lets hope they have the desired effect! 

Just had Curry's round with my oven, lovely although it is sitting in my front room not the kitchen, turns out the fuses have blown and the terminal box blah blah blah...........I hate paying out for stuff like this, I should be saving!

O dear, I TOTALLY freaked out last night! DH and I were laying in bed and I just burst into tears about everything  and nothing was right, and it is taking too long, and it is not going to work etc etc etc. I'm feeling really negative about it all at the moment, which is strange because I have been really upbeat and didn't think it was affecting me too badly  Might sound a bit obvious but I am just sooooooooo desperate for it to work, and I don't want to go thru cycles and cycles, I'm not strong enough mentally for that! Not really sure what to do with myself today, I didn't even get out of my dressing gown or brush my teeth when Curry's got here, come to think of it I'm still in my dressing gown now knowing full well that an electrician could turn up any minute.

Sorry to freak out on everyone, just going through a wobbly patch I guess.

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi silly! 

I know (and i am definitely NOT the only one) how it feels, the desperation of it all. it's the deffence mechanism kicking in ,'preparing' us for the possibility it will fail. It is impossible to be positive about it all the time! Just remember how good it feels when you are on high....feeling the success will come and it will come soon honey!!!!

love
Ven
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

SillyBilly - sorry to hear you had a wobbly, but as Venda says completely understandable, we all do it.  I had a wobbly this morning about tomorrow's scan that there would be nothing there, haven't had as many symptoms the past few days, don't 'feel' pregnant etc.  We are all desperate for it to work for us but I think after everything we've been through we always think the worst, I seem to imagine myself telling people my bad news instead of my good news!  Can't help the way our minds work.  But, you will be fine hun and it's not long now til you start stimming and you'll be amazed how quick it goes from there, you'll be PUPO in no time.  Get that PMA back, go out and enjoy the sunshine today and do something nice with DH - we're thinking a nice boat trip to Richmond or Hampton Court and then lunch.

Venda - how you doing?

Didi - how was your operation?

Pinpin - how did you get one yesterday with Dr G?

How's everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!

love Sleepy xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - lots of huggles xx If it makes you feel any better I was still in my pjs this am when the bloke from autoglass turned up! You should have seen my hair too..eek!!! Its all hormones at the end of the day, and we don't really have any control off them, i seem to be suffering with paranoia atm, mainly towards the OH not that he's done anything to merrit it, but don't like it and can't explain it


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick hello from Biarritz (dion't know where the sunshine's gone though) to see how you all are;  Big hug to SillyBilly and Ven  


And also to wish my baby Keira a Very Happy 1st Birthday:      Can't believe this time last year I was in agony in Epsom hospital about to deliver our baby girl  

Back on tuesday so will try and do personals then  

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

I've just had a wobbly too in the car on the way back from visiting my family. Just found out that a "friend/someone we know" went through IVF the month before us and it worked for them. I should be happy for them but she was weight lifting, drinking and generally not taking it very seriously. Feel it is very unfair that mine failed and she is now pregnant and I'm not. Not very rationale but I had a proper snotty (TMI) cry in front of DH. 

I'm feeling very negative about it all at the moment too. I so wanted to give my family a guarantee that next time will work but I guess I can't and that hurts. I keep beating myself up for still feeling sad but it has only been two weeks since my BFN. 

Going to Qm's tomorrow and feeling apprehensive and nervous about what they will say. 

Hope you are all well. 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone... it was lovely meeting some of you on Thursday. Wish everyone had been able to make it.
Pinpin - how did the DrG appointment go?? What did he suggest about the one drug you're worried about?

SillyBilly - it's completely usual to have a wobble. We can't hold it together 100% of the time - would be really odd and robotic if we did. Things will turn out fine for you I'm sure...  

Kezza - it is only 2 weeks and of course you're still grieving. I hope that your appointment goes well today and   that you get some dates for really soon  

Sleepy - good luck with the scan today - let us all know how it goes. 

As for me - 2nd anniversary today and had my first scan this morning. Lining is already fairly thick at 10.5mm and have 5 follies on one side and 6 on the other. One is 22mm   which is too big - but the rest are between 10 - 16. Having another scan on Wednesday and looks like EC will be Friday. I was a bit worried they were too big for this stage, but no point in worrying.... 

hello to everyone else on this Monday morning
Nic x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

just a quick one!
Kezza best of luck today...let us know!   

x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I've been thinking of you all, it was so lovely to put some names to faces on Thursday, I came home feeling really positive and full of the legendary magic fish and chips, yum!  

SillyBilly – I hope you are feeling better today, as everyone has already said it is only natural to have highs and lows, this is a major thing we are all going through. I had pre-treatment nerves at around the same time as you but I feel a lot more positive now that I've started popping my pills... I'm sure your PMA will kick back in soon hun. 

Kezza – Good luck for your appointment today xxx 

Sleepy – I hope your scan goes well and puts your mind at ease xxx

Nic – It sounds like everything is going really well, try not to worry hun (easier said than done I know!!!!). I hope you are being spoilt on your anniversary and make sure you take it easy xxx

I'm doing okay, just feeling really tried and having regular mood-swings after 24 days on the OCP, looking forward to getting onto the sniffing... 13 days and counting!  

Hi to Somnium, Pinpin, Rosh, Feline, Vendabenda, Toffeecat, Samia and everyone I've missed,  I hope you are all okay. 

I better go, work to do! 

Lots of love and   to all, 
M xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Good news!! Starting the pill again on 18th Sept (depending on Sept period). DR is 22nd Oct, DR scan 2nd Nov, EC (Fri) 13 Nov. should know either way by the end of nov for an august baby!!! They were great at QM's and really encouraging. Hopefully this will be my time (feeling very positive about it now!!)

Nic- happy anniversary!!! 
Sleepy- let us know how the scan goes

Everyone else- hope you are all well. Let me know when the Sept meet is and I'd love to come. 

kezza babes


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - YIPPEE! Fantastic news


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic- are you having your EC on Friday?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep - should be Friday.... I'm so excited, but as I told you before I'm also really really scared about sedation. No idea why but I'm convinced I'll be awake the whole time...


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Try not to worry. I'm sure you will have a lovely sleep and wake up feeling fantastic!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - am so pleased your appt went well for you, you already sound so much more positive, try and hang on to that xx

Niccad - happy to hear the scan went well, will be thinking of you come friday, what time are you booked in for?

Mini me - not much longer to go hun xx

As for me really starting to suffer with my back atm, and it gave way twice just before I left work. Not going to cadets tonight now as I feel best to rest up and see how I am tomorrow, gonna have to take my self off to doc if it carries on   Not what I need this early on, hoping its a pg thing and not anything more serious.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,

It was lovely meeting some of you last thursday and hope that the famous fish and chips will prove to be a lucky one for us all! 

Niccad - Fab news   11 follies sounds ideal and should provide plenty of juicy eggies to make wonderful embies, one or two of which will be you future babies   I know you were worried about overstimulating and I am sure that you are now reassured with your lucky 11  

Silliebillie - i'm so sorry that you have been feeling so down     it's so tough emotionally. Not long now until we start and I have this very very good feeling that you will get there first time round   I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to have to go through several cycles, it already feels like we have had to endure so much and we haven't even started the cycle yet.  

Kezza - I'm so glad that you have got your dates and noy aren't they soon !   You are exactly 1 month after me and Silliebillie and I think you must be almost cycle buddies with Grimmy  

Sleepy - I hope your scan went well today   It's a journey filled with milestones and we worry every time we come close to the next one   Let us know how it went  

Somnium - sorry to hear you're having back issues   I think it would be good to see your gp about this hun just to get it checked out.

Rosh - I hope you're having a lovely holiday and that the thermometer is showing signs of ov  

Venda - good luck for your appointment on Wednesday    How are you feeling? How is it going with the clomid?

Didi - how did the knee op go?  I hope you are resting at home and staying well away from the job madness  

Samia - Happy belated birthday to Keira ! Loving the new pic   so cute ! How is it going with the family down in Biarritz?

Mini me - Not long at all for you now!  

Feline, Wombly, Liz, Justp, Grimmy, Sarah, Clarabel, Jo - how are you all doing?  


As for me well the appointment with Dr G went well and he has convinced me to take the Humira (the drug I wasnt sure I wanted to take). He explained that my levels of TNFa are so high that taking this drug would not reduce my levels right down to nothing but that at best with 4 injections he hopes I'd get just under the top of the range   I'm getting my first injection on wednesday (will be the first time DH gives me an injections and we are both as scared as each other   )
So in summary it means we're going to follow everything he has recommended in terms of drugs and treatment: Humira, Ivig, Intralipids, Prednisolone, DH LIT, Clexane & Gestone ! The only thing we could be doing differently is the LIT which instead of having it done in London we could have it done in Greece where the Dr there uses a better method apparently but I'm afraid no time to do this so I hope this is all enough  

I will need to take the week before EC off as I don't see how I can get all of this done otherwise. Then I will probably get my gp to sign off the 2 ww.

I am so glad to have you girls to get through this, I think without you all I would go  

We all deserve soooo much to get our little ones  

Lots of   to everyone

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry for lack of personals but been a long day and off to bed now.  Just want to say had 12 week scan today and delighted to say little bean is growing nicely, quite big actually she said but then again we are both tall, so inevitable.  They tried to do tummy scan and all we could see was a 'big black hole', she then said she couldn't see anything that my bowel was blocking it and would have to do an internal.  I asked was the sac empty and she said 'I can't comment on that'!!  I was sent off to empty my bladder and of course ended up in  , lay down expecting the worst, anyway, she found little bean!!    The black hole was my bowel which she said was full of gas because of all the drugs I'm on!    I have been farting like a man a lot!!!    

Promise I will come back soon but just quickly great news on your scan Nic, glad you have next tx sorted Kezza, Pinpin - glad all good with Dr G and Somnium - mind that back!

love to all, Sleepy xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - I really hope all your effort pays off, hope your not too daunted and am glad that you were able to come to a decision about it al. Fingers xx for you 

Sleepy - wow sounds like you had a hairy moment for a while there during your scan, you must have been so relieved in the end.

Back is better after a night of rest, so willl try taking it easy at work tomorrow too


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well taking it easy today has had no effect, even just this morning back gave out a few times  Tried calling doc to see what I could do and it took till about 30 min ago to finally speak to some one after getting my self in a proper state! Now have a doc appt in the morning, don't think its affecting bubs but am worried this is going to cause a long term issue during pregnancy and thats got me in more of a state! Its not like anything I've had before, but could be something simple.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

HEY GIRL    
fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xx



kezzababes said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Good news!! Starting the pill again on 18th Sept (depending on Sept period). DR is 22nd Oct, DR scan 2nd Nov, EC (Fri) 13 Nov. should know either way by the end of nov for an august baby!!! They were great at QM's and really encouraging. Hopefully this will be my time (feeling very positive about it now!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening lovelies,

Somnium - so sorry to hear you are in much pain   I hope you are taking it very easy tonight and OH looking after you and bubs. You did the right thing to make a Docs appointment tomorrow morning and fingers crossed it will be something that can be treated easily and quickly. Let us know tomorrow  

Sleepy - I can't believe you've had to go through this scary episode at the scan yesterday   So glad that your little one is doing well in there though, it must have been such a relief to hear this  

How's everyone else? it's been unusually quiet on here today!

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Venda. Good luck for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening to you all!

Somnium - Really sorry to hear about your back  really common in pregnancy though, and you can op a couple of paracetamols if it helps. Try getting into bed with a hot water bottle, and also try some yoga to strengthen your back, as if it is bad now, it is likely to get worse. Also try some swimming, that'll really help! Hope it feels better soon and don't over do it! 

Sleepy - When will the worry ever end! You think the would have been more positive around you even if they didn't know, considering everything you have been through just to get this far. I'm really glad everything went well and that the bean is growing strong, hope your mind is at ease a little more now! 

Nic - Wow! 11 follies already , maybe your suspicions over the amount you were taking were right! Just goes to show that we know our bodies more than anyone else, and we should just listen to ourselves! Hope tommorows scan goes well and the EC is ok, whenever it may take place! Soooooo exciting! 

Pinpin - Those drugs sound scary!   So many of them! I'm sure Dr G knows what he is talking about, and I've had a little ask around at work and he is HIGHLY recommended for the kind of problems you seem to be having. Although it must be quite frightening, you must be so glad that you had the tests done and that it is money well spent in your situation! Hope they do the job and we get our BFP's together.   

Kezza -   GREAT news on starting the next cycle so soon. I'm guessing this is you NHS cycle now? You must be so happy that it is only around the corner! And you will have a few peeps on here to cycle with, which will be a great reassurance for you.

Mini - not long till down regging now! Less than two weeks! Hope you feel better once you are off the pill, ho long did you say it was in total again? I have 33 days to take! EEEEK! Watch out DH!

 THANK YOU  to everyone for their kind words on sunday/monday. Not really sure what came over me, and I'm still a bit of a mess now . Not enough to make me stay in and sulk, but my head is so pre-occupied with thoughts of ICSI. I just keep wondering, will everything be alright, will there be any eggs, will I get OHSS, will the pill disagree with me, what if I need to take more time off work, what if I fail, blah blah blah! I got fed up with waiting for Willow to call so called today  (probably need pil by next wed-fri) and I've arranged for delivery Thursday morning, and thn going out with friends. This may sound strange, but I'm actually looking forward to seeing the drugs, touching them, reading the leaflets etc, and getting a visual picture of thing in my mind. Before I had a delivery date, it all seemed a bit unreal, like I knew I was starting but I had nothing to say for sure I would. Kept thinking I was dreaming. So if knowing when the drugs are to be delivered has already made me feel a bit better then I am sure when they arrive I will bounce forward! Going to try ringing to book myself in to speak to the counsellor, just to pour out my emotions on them, DH loses interest after about ten minutes and wants to move on but there is so much I want to say (I'm not like him, I can't get it all out in five minutes I like to go on, just in case you hadn't noticed!) 

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi SillyBilly, 

Yes it is my NHS go! 

I've booked in to see the counsellor on 7th October. Apparently Sept is already booked up. I know how you feel- I want to just let it all out and then I can move on. DH is the same as yours and looks bored after 10 minutes. Men are solution based and at the moment, the only solution is to go through the treatment and hope that it works. Not long now until you start so try and chill-lax!! Getting stressed is the main reason for it not working and I think that is why mine didn't work

But do you think that your DH feels a bit guilty that he is the reason you can't get pregnant naturally (I'm assuming because you've talked about frosty barracks!!). Maybe it just reminds him when you talk about it and he feels like he wants to bury his head (as men tend to do!). Counselling might be the way forward for you. Or you can always PM us and we don't mind listening. xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning everyone - sorry I've been very quiet on here, it's just that it doesn't really seem like I have a lot to say at the moment!  Just waiting patiently for the whole process to start.

Silliebillie - So glad that you are feeling more positive now that you know when your drugs are arribing. I guess I feel that everything is a bit surreal at the moment too as there is nothing I can do until my September cycle, so I sort of know how you were feeling.    

Kezza - We're going to be starting the pill on pretty much the same day, but I think that you may be a couple of weeks behind me on DR etc......  But we may be at QM at the same time for some scans etc.....  My DR starts 10th Oct, then 1st scan 21/10 and EC 2/11.

Sleepy - Glad your little bean is doing well - you can start to relax now it's poast 12 weeks!

Somnium - Hope your doc appt goes/went OK.

Pinpin - So many drugs, but fingers crossed they do the trick.

As for me, I'm off on holiday for a couple of weeks - first week in Spain then relaxing back in the UK.  I can't wait - hopefully this will be our last proper holiday with just the 2 of us!

Good luck to everyone over the next couple of weeks, as I doubt I will be on here again until Sept (I promise to read everything when I return!).

Grimmy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you have a lovely holiday Grimmy. My first DR scan is on 2nd Nov. 

I start down regging on 22nd Oct so a few weeks behind you. 

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi girls.... I'm so embarrassed   and upset   Had a complete melt down in front of Katie at QM this morning. Had my second follie scan and the big one is now huge (30mm) and a lot of the others haven't grown... Whereas I thought I'd have 10 at the right size, turns out I only have 4 (will probably be 6 for Friday). For some reason this news just sent me into a wobble... DH then asked if I was OK and I just couldn't hold it in... Katie was a bit shocked, but then was really lovely saying that I was doing well etc and that loads of hurdles and I'd got past the start of them & lining good blah blah.. but I just couldn't stop crying. Had to walk through QM red eyed and then cried all the way home... I blame the hormones, but I'm gutted as I've been so positive up until now... and the end is so close. Guess I'm just really worried that there will be no eggs or none will fertilise. Like Kezza and Sillybilly, DH didn't really know what to do apart from tell me it'll all be fine. I wish QMs offered the councelling service more openly as I could definitely use their services today.... Anyhow, got home from QM and was told to do the last stim injection straight away... last sniff tonight and then the prenyl (sp?!) injection tonight at 10:30pm. All set for EC on Friday at 9:30am.... I should be so excited and happy... perhaps just need to slap myself around the face a few times... 

Sorry for the lengthy me post - just needed to get it out...

Sleepy - what a nightmare with your bowel... Just when you think the rollercoaster is over that happens. You'd have thought wind could cause just a black hole! Glad that it went well after that... Are you now feeling at peace more? 12 weeks is such a milestone you must be feeling so much more relaxed knowing that it'll all be fine   I didn't ask if you'd announced to people before the scan... but have you now? 

Somnium - hope that your back is feeling better. Is it lower back pain? I always find sleeping on my back with pillows under my knees really helps... 

Kezza, Grimmy, Pinpin, Mini me, Rosh, Feline, Sillybilly, Vendabenda, Toffeecat, Samia and anyone else I've missed - hope that you're all OK and doing well....  

wobbly Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic

On my first try, my follies were exactly the same. One large one about 30mm and 10 or so smaller ones that didn't grow much. QM's wouldn't let you carry on if there was a problem and they wouldn't be telling you to come in for EC if they thought you  needed longer. So please don't worry and I'm sure Katie has seen it all before. I'm sure come Friday they will have grown a bit more and you will have some lovely eggs. But stressing is going to make the process a lot worse for you so don't worry and relax. 

I'll be thinking of you all day on Friday so let us know how you are feeling and how many they get. Fingers crossed for DH too as I bet he is abit nervous about his part (hee hee)

Unfortunately the counsellor is not available at a moments notice as I wanted to go in this month to download my fears about starting again. The earliest app she had was 7th October!!

Really wish I could give you a big hug but if you want to PM me then go ahead and download at me. 

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Helloooo everyone,

Nic – I'm so sorry you've had such an emotional morning hun, there seems to be no set formula on how our bodies will respond, leaving us worrying about over-stimulating one minute and under-stimulating the next. The old saying 'it's quality not quantity' could never be truer... maybe try focusing on making sure your lil' eggies are the best they can be by consuming bucket loads of protein and keeping up your water intake etc it might make you feel more in control ... good luck with your injection tonight and FX for Friday, I'm sure a little bit of nervous excitement will kick in soon... in the meantime I'm gonna get excited for you xxx

Grimmy – Have a great holiday, I'm soooo jealous! 

PinPin – Wow! You sooo deserve to get your BFP hun, I'm sure all your hard work and determination will pay off xxx

Kezza – Fantastic news that you are able to start treatment again so soon, it can make you feel a whole lot better knowing you are moving forward hey? I had a counseling session a few months after my BFN as I had a lot of nerves about trying again, feel free to PM me if you want to off-load your concerns hun. In the meantime FX you get your BFP this time. xx

Silly – Like you I couldn't wait for my drugs to arrive, I had mine delivered to work so had to lie about it's contents and wait 'til I got home to open it, it was torture!  

Sleepy – You poor thing, I'm so pleased your big lil' bean is safe and well. 

Somnium – Ouch! Wishing you a speedy recovery, I hope your doctor can help and this isn't something you have to endure for too long!  

As for me, I'm just wishing the days away (awful isn't it). I'm being totally useless at work... made worse by the fact both my bosses are on holiday, I better pull my socks up or they will be wondering what I've been up to all week!!  Keeping busy other than that, I'm off to see Coco before Chanel tonight, can't wait!  

Lots of love and a happy hump day to all! 
Mini x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Ps. Silly – I'm on the pill for 37 days, feels like a lifetime!! It's definitely worse now that I've passed when my AF should have been! Hmmm DH seems to be working late a lot this week, I wonder if he is avoiding me!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just seeing if my new ticker is working...  still not concentrating on my work! 

Mini xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Aww it doesn't work... can anyone help?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

hi hi - there's a ticker thread on here when you just post away until you get it to work... I went to ticker factory and then copied the blurb into my signature... Good luck... 

Thanks for your messages today... really cheered me up.
x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Nic – working now!  
Glad you are feeling a brighter xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there,
Just joined ff today and was wondering if any of you could give me some advice. I've been through all the usual tests at QM, have quite a high FSH of 12 (that was 4 months ago), they diagnoised me with endro and treated it via a lap. My husbands tests are all fine. I have an appointment with Rowena Bevan (who did my op) in early Sep and she has said that our only option now is IVF.

I have been trying to do research on the internet to get some idea to see how soon it can be started and how long it takes, but have only come up with very complicated medical blurb. Can someone tell me in plain English, what I should expect and any idea of costs (due to FSH level we aren't eligable). Any advice, etc would be REALLY appreciated at this stage.

Thanks very much.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi bellaboo, 

Welcome!!! I went privately for my first attempt. We were diagnosed on 22nd Oct and told that IVF was the best option. I had to have another laparoscopy in Feb to sort out some tubal problem. I started my first cycle at the end of May and unfortunately got a negative results 3 weeks ago. 

NHS funding takes about 12 months. Privately I think you'll be looking at mid-Oct for starting now. 

Hope that helps

Kezza


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

O my, what happened today So many post's almost can't keep up! 

Bellaboo - Welcome to the thread  and I echo what Kezza said. It really depends on your PCT as to how long you wait. I am with Kingston, and I went on the waiting list in June 2008 and now starting one and only nhs cycle next week . When you go in, if you fund privately the general trend seems to be that you start on your second AF after the appointment. Then the treatment can range anything from 7 weeks to 10 from first day to test date. Really is individual to you! Feel free to ask questions, everyone on here is really helpful, and I think we all asked the same thing when we joined the thread, always good to ask those in the same boat as you!

Mini -  Ticker is working hooray! Not long now till you'll be sniffing. Hooray! 37 days is a long time huh? I think 33 days will be my limit, just hope AF doesn't arrive too early, don't wanna be on it for 40 days or something! 

Kezza -  Glad to see you on here posting regularly again, you seem much better now you have the next cycle to focus on, and it really isn't too far away now! Can't beleive about the counsellor, work been mega busy all week so no time to call! Off tomorrow so will try and call then! I'm strating the mind/body course in 3 weeks, which I am really looking forward to. All of the feedback I've had has been great and so really hoping it will help focus my mind and help me deal with emotions better! 

Nic -  must be something in the water huh? Many of us have had a wobble this week, although your seems more justified than mine! Try not to worry about the follies, they will do what they need to do, and like mini and kezza say, focus on making the ones that are there nice and strong, and they'll be ready for friday. Good luck with tonights jab (probably doing it right about now!) hope it doesn't wince too much  and everything crossed for Friday. BIG weekend for you and I can sincerley say we will all be thinking of you.  

Grimmy - Happy holidays, any room for me in your case? 

As for me I now have 2 days off  and REALLY looking forward to having my drugs delivered in the morning. All starting to feel so much more real now that I am starting next week. I've been busy every day and night and it has really helped keep my mind off it, although now I'm worry I am spending too much and gaining weight with all the eating out! 

Lots of love and 

SillyBillyMe


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls

Am really sorry have been missing in action this week, just seem to be really busy.  I'm off to Ireland tonight for 2 and a half weeks, so will be missing even more.  Will try and catch up with all your news from there but just want to say thinking of you all when I'm there.

Nic - best of luck tomorrow, I know easier said than done, but try not to worry about follies, it will all be fine on the day.  Will be thinking of you in the morning and praying all goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else, sending you all some 
       

love Sleepy xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Girls

Posted on this thread 'Things I wish I'd known' ages ago, you may find some useful information on here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178766.45

SD


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Arrgghh! just realised my lengthy post from yesterday gas vanished and I cant remember what I typed! God damn it! Well am currently sat at home waiting for the handy man to fix a leaky pipe in the bathroom, this has caused the ceiling in the kitchen to leak and look like its about to cave in...eeek! Probably not gonna get paid from work so I hope he hurrys up so I can get back there.

Well doc has basically said back pain is due to everything shifting/hormones of pregnancy and to keep mobile and take paracetamol for the pain. Which I have done, reluctantly. They work though so can't complain and doc assured me its perfectly safe for baby. My only concern is after reading the packet it says not to take for more than 3 days..hmm! Also been refered for Physio but doc says private is better as will get more treatment, so now need to get OH to call Health insurance peeps and find out if thats poss, otherwise It'll have to be NHS. Why is nothing straightforward hehe.

Sleepy - I loved reading some of the posts in that link and had a few chuckles to my self. Altho feel a little like a fraud now as my IVF worked first time. Hope you have a fab time in Ireland xx

Mini Me - can also see your ticker  How was the film?

Bellaboo - welcome to the thread and best of luck on your journey xx Sorry have no idea of cost as was NHS and timings can vary depending on your AF and availabilty at QM's.

Silly - yeay another milestone reached, I know its daft but even when the drugs arrive you just feel one more step further on. Am sure your weight is fine too, and a little of what you fancy does you good hehe. Its as much about mental health as physical health.

Kezza - what an awful long wait for counselling, that really isnt at all good or helpful. I know they may not literally be available on demand but you wouldn't expect a 2 month wait! How they expect you to just put your emotions on hold beggers belief!

Niccad - Don't worry about your woble, I'm sure Katie has seen it all before, I hope Hubby is taking good care of you tho xx If it helps it really is about quality and not necessarily quantity, a friend from another board who is 40 had only 2 eggs collected and only one fertilised yet she still got her BFP even after feeling negative for the whole of her 2WW. And it was her 3rd cycle.

Grimmy - Hope you hol is your last alone too, have a nice time 

(right am crossing fingers this post shows up!)

Som xxXxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning girlies.

Yes Som it did show up. Hope you get your ceiling sorted. 

Problems here- woken up this morning with a poorly eye. I think it is an allergic reaction to some new contact lenses I've been trying. Got to go the opticians in Richmond in an hour for them to have a look. It really hurts and DH was laughing at me as I've put a patch on!! So not gone to Bournemouth today as planned. Felt really guilty ringing my boss as I feel like I've had lots of time off for tx and when I got my BFN. They make you feel guilty for even been on holiday so it didn't go down too well- I can't wait to get out of there and be on maternity leave (Fingers X'd!!)

Nic- how was the injection? 

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Som- really hope your ceiling hasn't caved in!  

Drugs arrived today and really good to have them in the house. Glad to see the injection needle is tiny DH freaked out when he saw the drawing up needle, just explained to him but don't think he is convinced!

They are all packed neatly in there bag, and now I'm really excited! just got to wait for AF to show up next week and then start!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well ceiling now has a small screw driver sized hole where handy man had to drain it, roof has sagged a little and is stained but didnt collapse thank goodness. Handy man had to replace hot water pipe under bath and will fix ceiling once its dried out! Anyway that disaster diverted I headed off to work. When I returned had a better turn of fortune. Our old banger thats been sat on the drive for the past year and we were about to scrap has had an offer on it and OH accepted, so gonna be better off £200  Then after digging out health insurance information, found out we can have 1 scan that they will pay for  so looking into getting one around 17/18 weeks all going well.

Silly - glad all your drugs arrived safe and sound xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to pop on and send lots of love and luck to Nic, I hope everything goes/went well with your EC today, been thinking of you  

Som – sounds like you have had quite a week! I'm glad it's ended on a positive note with your health insurance coming up trumps and getting an offer on your car – great news.  

Sillybilly – Hooray  I'm pleased your drugs have arrived... lots too much longer to wait now!  (loving these Smileys)

Kezza – How's your eye hun? Hope the optician managed to sort the problem out. 

Sleepy – Thanks for the fab link, have a good break. 

Bellaboo – Welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment. I'm sorry I can't help with your queries as we are being funded by the NHS this time but I would be really interested to know how you get on, it would be good to know timings and prices for private treatment at QM's in case there's a next time. We were given an approx quote of £6000 for ICSI at The Woking Nuffield but I've got no idea how this compares to other clinics?!?! 

Well better get on, hope you all have lovely Fridays! 

Love Mini x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mini, Eye much better thanks. I've been given two lots of drops that I've got to put in every two hours. And I need to keep them in the fridge so not practical when you are on the road all day. Plus no contact lenses or eye make up for 5 days!!!
My optician asked if I'd been on medication recently and I told her about the IVF. She then bombarded me with questions (works out they been TTC for 2 years and have an appointment with a fertility specialist in September) 

Hi Nic-how have you got on honey. Been thinking of you all day. 

Hi Som- glad to hear about the scan and car offer. 

Hi everyone else. So glad it is the weekend- going to twickenham tomorrow for the rugby with some friends. Out with DH tonight to get drunk (main advantage of not doing IVF!!!)

Love to all x


----------



## Nicky0302 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Bellaboo. I am new here as well. Firstly with regard to your FSH levels some PCT's have changed their rules and will fund IVF if your FSH is a bit on the high side. You should phone the ACU and ask them as they will know whether it applies to you. If not private treatment is generally a bit less expensive at Queen Mary's and they can let you know the prices. The reason I know about this is because my FSH level was 14 but because I live in the Surrey area (Epsom) I can now get two goes and frozen cycles paid for.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me to tell you that I am just back from my 12 week scan and baby is 6cm and wriggling like a wriggly thing!  

I'm so relieved as I've been on and off spotting for weeks now.  Looks like this may continue for a while as there are two haematoma in the placenta.  

Now just praying to be low risk in the nuchal fold test.  

It's my birthday on Sunday and my first sober one in many many years (since I was about 14?!!) but looking forward to telling friends our news!

Sorry for the lack of personals but hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to a nice weekend?

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone - just wrote a long post and my PC turned itself off... so sorry that this is going to be short...

Hello   to Nikki and Bellaboo - this is a great thread and everyone is so supportive... 

Sarah - yippee - great news and so exciting that you can finally tell everyone. Have a great birthday on Sunday  

Been back from EC for a bit but have been out of it so only up to writing now. It was all a lot easier than I thought. As some of you know I was a bit terrified of being sedated but it was actually quite nice. I was awake most of the time, and felt a bit of it, but it wasn't really that painful. Was definately completely out of it some of the time as I don't remember being wheeled back in. It was lovely being there with 3 other women doing exactly the same... especially with the 3 hour wait until all our DH came back... made the time go by quickly. Got 7 eggs which I'm happy with, especially considering my scan and meltdown on Wednesday. Now just the dreaded wait to see if any fertilise.     t  that they are partying and geting jiggy, and wish me luck for the call tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personnals... just a bit tired and drained... especially with my last post disappearing...
Have great Friday nights
nic xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - well done on the 7 eggs collected, will keep fingies crossed you dont have to wait too long for phone call and have good news.

Sarah - Good news on your scan, you  must be feeling alot better after seeing LO wriggling about hehe.

Kezza - glad your eyes are inproving, hope you enjoy the rugby xx

Well have the weekend off so looking forward to chilling out, inlaws are taking us baby shopping on sunday! Then out for dinner so should be nice


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

A quick visit to say

Niccad -   well done with the 7 eggs and fingers crossed a good number are fertilised but most importantly let's hope there is at least very good embie in there to get you your much deserved BFP  . I hope you get some rest tonight !

Sarah - I am sooo happy for you and now you can tell everyone about your fab news. Please enjoy every moment  

Kezza - I'm glad to hear that your eye is getting better. I wonder if there is a bug around as my boss had the same thing yesterday  

Som - well i'm relieved that the week is ending on a better note than it started for you. Keep poping the paracetamol if it releases the pain  

Mini me - time is flying and now that Niccad had hers you are now next for EC on here and I am second next and silliebillie 3rd !!  

Silliebillie - it is exciting isn't it to get the med box!? I can definitely say that I can now feel like the start of the treatment is upon us now !  

Sleepy - i hope you have a lovely time in ireland  

Samia - are you back yet or have you decided to stay in Biarritz for fear of poor english weather?!  

My DH did my first injection of Humira yesterday and now it feels really real. This drug is to lower one of the immune markers that can take up to 12 weeks to lower so I may be starting a bit late already... but it does feel real, it's weird.
You should have seen us Dh and I getting this injection done, it was like something out of a comedy show...   I am so scared of needles and DH was so sacred of doing something wrong or hurting me. It was very painful and was left with a hard bump afterwards   but came down a few minutes later and now I'm glad it's done and not looking forward to the next one in 12 days time.

Welcome to Nicky and Bellaboo - sorry I can't help with your question as my cycle is NHS.

Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to ask Silliebillie when is you AF due next week? Mine is due on wednesday/thursday so expect to start the pill saturday/sunday. It'd be great if we started popping the microgynon together so we can compare symptoms ! Maybe we could have a competition as to which one is gonna send DH to the mental hospital first !  

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all!

Nic -   Fabulous news on the egg collection. I would be THRILLED to get seven little eggs, I'm so proud of you. You must be so happy that hurdle has now been cleared easily and now everything crossed for the phone call tomorrow. Hope you get great news and a good embie or two to put back   Glad to hear that the procedure wasn't as bad as dreaded, I expect you have a good pain threshold, I'll probably cry the whole time!

Pinpin - My AF is due from Wednesday-Friday so around the same time as you. I am looking forward to starting the pill but not, if that makes sense. I'm looking forward to getting started but not looking forward to taking meds, as I rarely take anything, so my body will probably be a bit shocked! (I think I might beat you on the DH front, He's very close to being driven mad already, and I haven't even started!)  Wish I could start DR the same time as you though, I have to wait a whole week longer  

Sarah - Great news on the scan - enjoy your birthday and your special moment breaking the good news 

Kezza - Hope those drop work real soon, and enjoy the drinks with DH in your short respite before starting again! You deserve it!

Mini - Pinpin is right you are next! How exciting for you! When is your EC? I love the smileys too, just can not get enough of them!   

Sleepy - Enjoy Ireland - very jealous of all these peeps going on holiday - it is just not fair  

As for me had a lovely couple of days with friends and family, although it was swiftly ruined by a phone call to say I am on my own at work from 9am tomorrow until 9am Sunday . Heres hoping it is quiet and I'm pregnant soon, then i'll have an excuse not to do it!  

Got the Fertility Diet Book based on the research from the Nurses Study in America - not sure if any of you know it but it is a really good reference point, and really gets you thinking about what you eat from the perspective of lifestyle, rather than just for IVF. Setting you up for pregnancy is paramount, and it has been really drummed into me now. It says that it is mainly for women with ovulatory problems, and I know I don't have any, but I thought it would be good to increase chances even more by doing what it says. Full fat milk though, will be strange after YEARS on skimmed. 

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... just a quick one..,. 5 eggs fertilised   so I'm in to have ET on Monday at 12:50pm. I am really happy, especially since I've been phone watching all day and was so worried that it was all about to stop. Wierd as I had lost all patience and actually had the phone in my hand to ring the Bridge to ask when my other phone starting ringing ......    that the 5 are dividing nicely.... 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - I had 8 collected and 5 fertilised and was told that was good, so 5 out of 7 is fab  Hope 5 is as lucky for you as it was for me , fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Nic!! 5 out of 7 is brilliant. We got 3 out of 6. So hoping it works for you. 

Sorry girls not time for personals tonight. Been out all day with a pregnant (IVF worked first time) woman and found out it had worked first time for a mutaul friend so feeling deflated. 

Oh well tomorrow is another day!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

flying visit as i'm on blackberry lying in hotel bed trying to digest a too wonderful meal dh and i had last night!

Niccad well done hun! 5 out of 7 is fab! I pray that they are all dividing nicely in the lab. By monday they'll know which ones are the winners  and in about 36hours from now you'll be PUPO! 

Sarah happy birthday! I'm sure you won't mind having that sober one this year it's for a good cause! X

Silliebillie i'm starting to get a few signs that AF will be here next week! I really hope tha time will be flying from here! I know it would have been great if our DR had started at the same but you will litterally be right behind me. I wish we could fast forward!

Love to everyone else sorry i couldn't use the smileys was too scared i'd loose my message on this phone!

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

Nic -   very very well done on the 5 fertilised little eggs. So very happy for you. 5 is my lucky number so passing on some of the luck to you!  Really hope the ET goes well on Monday, and the embies divide well up till then  

Pinpin - So jealous of you lying on hotel bed! I'm not even in bed although I wish I was. Got a spot today   which is unusual for me except around time of AF, so maybe it will come early. I've had 25 and 26 day cycles for a few months now, although I didn't want it early this time otherwise I'll be on pill for nearly 40days! Yuck! Just be really happy to get started now though, and like you can't wait for time to fly be so we can DR and stim together!

I'm at work on a break right now   but soooooooooooo tired. Worked from 8-6 then got called in at 11pm, barely had time to catch my breath, but I did have a little snooze so it's ok! Though I would come on here to try and stay awake, but very difficult. Hope it is over soon!

Heres to going home 9am and getting into bed!

Lots of love and


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I'm supposed to be doing my tax return... uuurrrgh!

I'll try and write a longer post later but just wanted to say congratulations to Nic, 5 out of 7 is fantastic!!!!!! Have a nice relaxing day preparing to be PUPO tomorrow!!!! Wishing you loads of luck. 

Lots of love to everyone else, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you doing, hope you’ve had a nice weekend.  Just a quick few personals.

Nic - have been thinking about you all weekend, but only getting to log on now.  Am really pleased all went well.  7 is brilliant - a lucky number!  And glad you didn’t find the ordeal too bad.  And now just read 5 fertilised, that is brilliant.  Best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you!  Sending you lots of         

Sarah - great news on the scan.  Hope the spotting stops soon for you.  And hope you had a lovely birthday.

Pinpin - glad you have started the injections, very exciting, not long now for you.

SillyBilly - I got a similar type of book and couldn’t believe the whole thing about soya milk and that we shouldn’t be drinking it.

Kezza - hope you’re feeling happier today.  Always hard being with other people that had it work first time.  Hope you’re eye better too.

Welcome to Nicky and Bellaboo.

AFM - got the ferry home on Friday, not too bad actually, had a busy weekend with friends and family so tired now today, so will be in bed quite soon.  Hope everyone doing well.

love SD xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad i wanted to say i've been thinking about you today and hope ET went well and you are now PUPO! 
I'll come back on here tonight but for now i hope you're having a good day! I'm having a manic just having my lunch at pret a manger running from a customer back to the office! I will need to slow the pace down when i start the tx overwise worried this crazyness might have a bad effect on the outcome...

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone.... I'm officially PUPO!! I have 2 top quality 8 cell embies on board and had the added bonus of getting two for the freezer!! I was over the moon today at the brigde when they told us. The other embie is only 5 cell so they are going to see if it divides again before making a decision on whether to freeze it too.... Not enjoying the pessaries.... so constipated and my (sorry TMI) nipples are really sore from them (and that was before being PUPO)...

how's everyone else? Pinpin - are you getting any side effects yet from the drugs? Only a few days before you and sillybilly start the pill... you both must be so excited. Time just flies when you actually start treatment. Mini-me - how are getting on with the pill?? 

Kezza - so sorry to hear how difficult it was to be around pregnancies. we would all be exactly the same.. very conflicting emotions being happy for someone else, but also envious and thinking 'why not me'. We've all gone through it seeing friends get pregnant and it was very odd sitting at the bridge today with the same 3 other women who were in for ec with me knowing that it might only work for 1 or 2 of us and of course hoping that I would be one of the lucky ones....

thank you all for thinking of me over the weekend.... I shall now be spending the entire week indulging in crap TV and books with my feet up...

Nic xxxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - Big huge congrats on being Pupo, have my fingers crossed for you. Also big well done on the snow babies too 

Sorry for the short post, have a stinking headache  but thinking of you all xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello  ,

Would it be ok if I was to join your thread?

I'm about to start my 2nd ICIS, D/R on Aug 22nd.  Can't wait!

Egg collection set for Sept 14th (fingers crossed).  I had a poor responce last time (only 3 eggs) but they've upped the Menopure this time so hoping for a better response...

Mini Me - Thanks for pointing me in this direction! I've PM'd you about meeting up! 

Looking forward to chatting to you all.
Nicki xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Niccad!!! Been thinking about you all day. So pleased you got so many and we will all keep our fingers crossed!! I hated the pessaries too. Don't forget to eat lots of brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice (apparently very good for womb lining). YOu are officially PUPO so enjoy!!! 

Welcome Nicki. 

All- I'm ok just feeling a bit emotional as AF due. But this time next month I start again so I've got that to look forward to. Also just booked to go out to Vancouver to see one of my best friends in october so lots to look forward to. Only about 12 weeks until EC!!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Nic - congrats on being PUPO.  Enjoy crap day-time tv and book reading.  They say laughing is meant to help with implantation so get some good comedy DVD's or the Friends box set.  Whatever makes you laugh.  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok.

SD xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Evening girlies,

you are all being unusually quiet ! 

Niccad - congrats on being officialy PUPO ! and well done on the frosties too  this is brilliant and you and DH must e absolutely thrilled. I hope you are now feet up eating chocolate watching crap TV all day  Are you having the 2ww off work? As for symptoms of the shot of Humira, I don't really know if i'm getting any because I didn't read them (DH forbid me from reading them but he did just in case something bad happens to me!). He knows i've been quite emotional today and said don't worry that will be the humira!!

Somnium - I hope the headaches have gone hun  and how's your back?

Nicki - welcome to the thread! You are starting soon you will be right behind Mini me and just before me. Hopefully upping the menopur will give you plenty of juicy eggs this time. FX

Sleepy - I hope you're having a brill time in ireland

Kezza - well done on booking the trip to Vancouver that's something to look forward too. DH and I want to book a week holiday in november because n case tx doesn't work it will do us some good to get away to try and forget. As for AF mood swings I'm in the same boat right now, I am very pre-menstrual and crampy so AF should arrive tomorrow so should start pill at the weekend.

I went to my GP today to see if she would do the blood tests for my LIT with Dr Armstrong and she agreed and gave an appointment to get them done on 15/09. She also gave me a sick note to cover the 3 weeks period of tx (i.e. the week before EC to get all the immune treatment with DR G and then the 2 ww). That's 2 more things ticked off my list now I need to speak to work about the time off!

Also since I know some of you were asking about immune testing I thought I'd let you know that some girls have managed to get their private medical insurance to cover the cost of testing and consultation with Dr Gorgy's clinic. I have called my insurance yesterday and they have given me an authorisation number therefore I should get our money back for the testing and consultation however no insurance company will pay for the treatment of the immune issues but it's better than nothing. See this thread for further info on this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205276.0

Night night

Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Meant to ask you Sillybilly if there was any sign of AF yet? I'm sure mine will start tomorrow... getting rather crampy down there tonight... 

x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - the back has gotten better since I started sleeping with a pillow between my knees, unfortunatley it does disturb my sleep tho  but its worth it not to keep gettin the twinges. Hoping to get the physio sorted today too so that should help. The headaches are on and off atm ( more on than off unfortuntley though) couple have people have asked if its blood pressure and I dont think so as I've never suffered with high BP before but who knows being PG! Am off for 12 week scan today so may see if there is some one at hospital who can put my mind at rest. Am drinking loads, but it could just be this muggy weather. Oh and good news about your insurance covering some of the cost 

Kezza - I love pineapple and ate loads during my 2ww, so maybe thats the secret of my success hehe. Still eating a fair bit now too lol well lots of fruit in general.

Nicki70 - welcome and fingers crossed for your cycle xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

How we all doing? 

Nicki – I'm so glad you decided to join us, it will be lovely to have a cycle buddy on this thread... I still can't believe our dates are identical!! I'm really looking forward to Saturday when we can get off this horrid pill and get down-regging! I'll PM you in a bit and we can arrange a get together, I'd hate to think that we'd be passing each other in the corridors of Queen Mary's without knowing what each other looks like  

Som – Sorry you've been feeling so rotten, I hope your scan goes well today and that you start to feel better now that you've reached the big 12 week landmark!  

Kezza – You've inspired me to start thinking about a holiday, we were going to wait and see what happens with this treatment but we can't keep putting everything on hold, what will be will be. Hmmm now where's good to go when you're pregnant?    

Niccad – How you doing hun? Congratulations on being PUPO... and two in the freezer, that's fantastic news! Keeping my FX for you xxxxxx

Pinpin – Sounds like your GP is being really supportive, well done on working through your list... everything will be ticked off and in place soon and you will be cycling before you know it! Good luck telling your work, have you decided whether or not to tell them the whole truth about why you need the time off? 

I'm doing okay but like I said I can't wait to get off this damn pill... I'm working from home today as I've not been feeling well at all, I'm not sure if it's the pill or a bug but I'm just sooooooo tierd, achy, headachy, hot/cold... I hope it goes away soon, I want to feel in tip top condition so I can give this my best shot!  

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok xx

Lots of love, 
Min xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a quickie. How did the scan go Som


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

hello everyone

Nicki - welcome aboard... love that your TX is just around the corner... 
Mini-me - the pill is just awful isn't it... I thought it was really odd that I reacted better to effectively going through the menopause than to a stupid contraceptive pill!!! Only a few more days....

Som - how did you get on? (and hope that they manage to give you some advice about your back).

pinpin and sillybillie... I would say come on AF, but in reality I think better that it's a few days late and less time on the pill... Pinpin - my DH is exactly the same about side effects information... If I read them I think I start to imagine I have all the worst ones so have stopped myself reading any... 

As for me - I managed to avoid Jeremy Kyle today and have been mostly reading... otherwise I'm just sitting around full of poo... (sorry TMI but I couldn't resist  )...  Guessing that my embies are now at  blastocyst stage so should be bedding down tonight or tomorrow FX... 

Nic x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Scan went really well thanks and bubs to start with was upside down and very still so made things a lil awkward. Sonographer made me lie on my side in attempt to move him/her, but I think LO woke up cos turned into a real wriggle bum after that. But saw some really cute things and came away with 2 cute pics that are pretty clear. There is still a second sac there from twin2 and they said it could cause some issue's with the nuchal testing for Downs Syndrome, so may have to have another blood test later but not to panic. Also had them look at my BP as I thought it might explain the headaches, but thats fine and MW suggested it could be just PG triggering my migraines again  to be on the safe side drink more liquid!

So scan went well but got home to find a letter with results from my previous blood test, it turns out am Rhesus D negative and so have to have anti d injections at 28 and 34 weeks eek!  Not worried too much as it sounds like no biggie but really need to chat to MW to find out more as leaflet doesnt explain much.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hi guys will write a proper post later tonight, just want to say to Som that i will pm you when i get home to explain rhesus negative, but really don't worry!

will write again later x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - your a star thankyou xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonsoir!

Somnium - super news with the scan and your little wriggler in there   It sounds like the rhesus thing is nothing to worry about I'm sure Sillybilly will come along to explain  

Niccad - sending you lots and lots of     and   that your embies are implanting deep into your lining. I hope you are enjoying the weather. Have you taken holidays or has you doc signed you off?

Mini me - I hope you feel better soon my lovely   not many more of the nasty pills for you now 


AF arrived today right on time, clockwork! I started spotting this morning and then full flow since around 3pm (I'm in quite a bit of pain now actually  ) so i'm guessing tomorrow counts as day 1 and therefore I should be taking my first pill on saturday night. Is that right?

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Pinpin, 

Day 1 is when you wake up and you have a full flow. So count today (?) as day 1. Day 3 is when you start the pill so Saturday is correct. 

I'm waiting for my AF> should have been yesterday but as this is my first proper one since BFN then I'm not sure on the timing. Still have the hope that maybe I've conceived naturally but after the amount of wine I consumed last night then the embie will be pickled!! 

Nic- did you take time off in the end or get signed off for the 2ww? I'm thinking that in November I will take 3 weeks sick leave (or unpaid leave) but just tell my managment that I've got to go into hospital for an op and I need 3 weeks off. But sometimes you are better off not being off as you just sit at home and talk to your embies!!! 

Som- great news on the scan. Like the other girls said I'm sure the other thing is not a problem and you are in safe hands.

Hi to everyone else. 

2 months and 2 days until I start down regging!!! 

Kezzababes


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

morning - pinpin - day 3 wil be saturday. I am officially 'working from home'. My boss is really understanding and my job is always quiet in the summer so he's been really good. I've been off since the day before EC and plan to go back next week (for the 2nd week of my 2ww)... however, I will be taking it easy next week - getting a later morning train so that I get a seat and not rushing around, etc.... I think it's a good idea to take time off during this - especially from EC onwards... I think QM always aim to do EC on Fridays so that you have the weekend to recover before ET... 
Mini-me - so great that you and Nicky have the same days - means you'll probably be in beds next to each other on EC day!! - not long now  

Nic x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!

Well, finally got a chance to write! 

Pinpin - No AF for me yet, but great that yours has come. Must be so nice to think that you are starting the big journey on saturday, and only four weeks to have to take the pill!  

Kezza - Fingers crossed AF turns up soon for you. Although she does like to lead us astray at times........... 

Nic - Glad to hear your boss is being good and giving you the time you need. And also getting the later train is a fab idea, food for thought for me.............. 

Nicki - Welcome to the thread, glad to hear you and mini are cycle buddies, it must be very reassuring that you have each other

Mini - Good luck for the DR on saturday, not long now! (good luck to Nicki too!)

Som - glad to hear the scan was ok, and that the anti d info reassured you a little  

As for me I am just waiting now, for AF to show up! Kinda hoping she doesn't come this weekend as going to Devon with DH for a lovely break and visiting River Cottage to get some allotment tips. Have dinner booked at their canteen/restaurant on Friday night and I'm dead excited!!  

Af is due tomorrow but none of my usual symptoms, so think that my run of her coming early is over, and just at the right time! Don't want to be on pill for any more than five weeks, and now that today has passed it will be less than five weeks! Hooray! 

I will log on after the weekend, hope you all have a good one

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - your explanation was great thank you again. Got another bad blood test back today  I have Beta Thalassemia, the fact sheet on this was much more informative though. Not a big issue unless OH has it too, but now he is a little panicky and kinda making me stress a lil. Anyhoo, hope you have a great time down at river cottage 

Nic - good to know your taking it easy and your boss is being fab about everything.

Kezza - hope AF behaves her self for you.

PinPin - great news you are starting out saturday xx

Mini - hope you feel better soon, and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello!

Niccad - it's good that your boss is being understanding and giving the time you need without making obvious to the rest of the company. How are you feeling are you analysing every twinge or are you quite laid back about it all? I wish i could be laid back but i know that if and when I am in a 2 ww I will be completely   well I already am a little   ......  

Somnium - sorry hun that  you have yet another poor blood result come through. I hope Sillybilly hasn't gone too far yet and can come along to reassure. I'm sorry I'm useless I have never heard of this Beta Thalassemia business not even amongst my whole immune testing shebang. I hope it is nothing   

Sillybilly - I'm glad that your AF hasn't turned up yet as it means you won't be on this dreaded pill for too long, I know you really don't want to take this thing for more than a few weeks. I hope you have a lovely weekend away.

Mini me - are you feeling any better?

Well thank you girls for confirming that i should definitely be starting the pill on saturday, I'm not looking forward to it to be honest.
My AF is being unusually heavy and painful this time I wonder if something is wrong now... 
I have not yet spoken to my boss about the sick note because we are right in the middle of a very stressful project at work and i don't want to add to it. I think i will wait until the project goes live early september to speak with him and I really want to tell him the truth.
Also our boiler is broken so cold shower yesterday night and this am and it looks like it will be this way until Tuesday !!!  

Hi to everyone else Tanya, Sarah, Venda, Kezza, Sleepy, Nicki, Samia, Liz, Justp and Wombly ! How are you all??

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! AF still hasnt turned up altho I do have back ache. 

In terms of time off, the first time I told my boss (and for those that were on here then) he was a total w****er. He gave me such a hard time and I partly blame him for putting me under so much pressure and then getting a BFN (hey it helps to blame somebody!)

This time I'm not going to tell him. I'm just going to say that I've got some tests (for the scans) and then that I'm having an op (for the EC and ET) and I'm going to take most of the 2ww off. 

So you are so lucky Nic that your boss is understanding. 

On a really positive note I've been in touch with Hilary Haynes (acupuncturist) today and I've got my first appointment on 1st Sept (my wedding anniversary). So glad it is moving forward and now getting excited about it working this time. 

Sorry no personals but I've got to catch up on the thread and what you are all up to. 

But hi to all- when is the next meet up?

Kezza


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

I'm back from holidays, well been back since last wednesday but to be honest have been running around like a headless chicken and I've been feeling a bit down about everything and even though I thought I was ok about the baby having a cleft lip and palate I think it's all come crashing down on me!! I've had a 4D scan the day after I come back which was very good and we got a good look at baby.  Then had a scan on monday at Epsom, midwife on wednesday and today I've had a consultant appt again at Epsom which has informed me I now need to be scanned every 2 weeks to monitor the amount of liquor around baby.  I was also booked a glucose tolerance test 4 months ago to be told today you can't have it done past 30 weeks (which I am today!!) somebody's gonna get their wrists slapped!!    They now want me to go next friday to pick up a machine and monitor my sugar level god knows how many times a day and report to them!! And to top it all off I've been told I might have to stay a whole week after birth to obviously monitor baby but this has made me feel really depressed specially as I'm not even guaranteed a private room!!! Sorry about the depressing ME post and lack of personals.  I'm thinking of you all even though I've got to say I'm finding it hard to keep up  

Well done to Somnium on the scan, regarding the -ve rhesus I'm AB- myself and they used to give Anti-D injections at 28w and 34w or if any bleeding after 12 weeks but now I've been told you only get one at 34w and maybe one after birth if baby's blood is +ve, sorry dunno about the other thing   

Niccad not long now sending you loads of   

Pinpin     that you get that BFP very soon babe  

Sarah 12 weeks hey?? Time just flies... I remember that night Liz, Tanya, Lou, Cara and I met in Kingston for the first time and look at us now     Good luck to Lou if you're still reading hun  

Hello everyone, hope you're all well and sending you lot of   and babydust  

Sam   

P.S: Oh and I forgot to say that Aaliyah had a head full of head lices on tuesday   So had to deal with all our heads, bed linen, bleach bathroom and got to do it again next tuesday!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Samia - here they still do the anti D injections at 28 and 34 weeks plus after birth if needed so looks like a bit more pokage for me lol. Not too concerned about the RhD- now that I understand it. 

As for the other thing will be phoning doc this morning to book in blood tests for me and OH, the sooner we know the better, as if he isn't a carrier then its no biggie. I need to find out if I need iron suppliment though!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone & thankyou for making me feel so welcome! 

I do have the same dates as Mini me which is lovely as we'll be able to compare notes etc...

D/R tomorrow thank God!  I've been on the pill now for 36 days & had AF for 36 days! , a complete nightmare.  I spoke to one of the nurses (Katie) who said it was very unusual but to stick with it as it could do more harm than good to stop.  So I'm really looking forwards to taking my last tablet tomorrow morning.

Off to acupunture now, hoping everyone has a lovely weekend.


Love Nicki x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nicki

That sounds like hell- AF for all that time. I moan when it goes beyond 5 days. 

Your circumstances and timing are nearly the same as mine. But I have twisted tubes and DH has no problems. But TTC the same time, waiting list the same time. Plus we had 1st try in May with a BFN. I'm starting down regging on 22nd October so exactly two months behind you. 

Hopefully it will be 2nd time lucky for both of us. 

fingers crossed that your sniffing goes well


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

heya all, hope you all had great weekends. Not feeling so great today have a pressure headache and upset tummy so decided to give work a miss. Blood tests all sorted, OH had his first thing this am and I have mine at hospital tomorrow at 10am. Nothing much else doing here.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Som, Is that the pregnancy or a bug? 

 AF came on Saturday. I was at a christening (we were the only couple in attendance who didn't have children so it was a bit emotional for me) and all of a sudden I knew it had come. 

Been in a lot of pain since but in the back of mind I keep hoping that this is the penultimate one before I am BFP.  So   that the next one is on time so I can start. 

Hope you are all well


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - its probably the pregnancy and weather, combined with the fact that I started the day with coffee as I didnt sleep well. Gonna attempt a toasted cheese and ham sarnie in a mo really fancy one.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

I've been thinking of you all, it's been pretty quiet on here these last few days I hope you are all okay 

Som – Hope you are feeling better, how was the toasted sarnie? 

Kezza – Sorry about the bad timing of your AF, as if Christenings and things aren't hard enough hey?! I hope you are feeling better and I'll keep my FX that you don't get many more visits from the wicked witch for a while! 

Nicki70 – How you doing hun? 

Pinpin – Hope your boiler gets fixed today, if it hasn't been already brrrrrrr! 

Samia – Welcome back from your hols, I'm sorry you've had such a tough time since you've been back... don't ever worry about ranting, that's what we're here for hun 

Niccad – How are you feeling? How are you finding the 2ww? Sending you lots of  

Well I started sniffing on Saturday  I didn't sleep a wink on Friday night I was soooo excited! It all feels a bit surreal now that it's actually here... I can't believe it's nine months since our last cycle, I can't help thinking that I would be due now but instead I'm back at the beginning BUT that said I am feeling really happy and positive... the beginning isn't such a bad place to be  

Just waiting for AF to arrive and then I'll start counting the days to my first scan next wednesday!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else. 

Lots of love, Min x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone....

Mini-me - so exciting that DR has started.... how are you feeling 4 days in? Hopefully it's better than you felt on the pill & there are no hot flushes. How are you reminding yourself to do them?? I think I had alarms & reminders set everywhere as I was so paranoid about missing one... I love you saying the beginning is a being a pretty good place to be   You're so right ...

Kezza - one more AF and you're starting... the countdown begins (now I've gone that stupid countdown music in my head)

Som - how are you feeling now? Back at work

Nicki - how's DR doing for you? Nightmare that you had AF for the whole time... I spotted the entire time and turned into a moaning ***** from hell but at least full AF wasn't with me.... Has it stopped now?

Hi Samia and welcome back... this whole monitoring your own sugar levels sounds like a complete pain! Also sounds like they aren't being the most organised..    My cousin has a cleft lip & although you could see a slight scar for the first couple of years you can't see it at all now... he's 30 now and is a complete woman magnet!

Pinpin - i hope that the boiler is fixed... how is the pill going?

sillybilly - Have you started yet - must be any day?? Can't remember if you said AF came last week but guessing it did...

Sleepy - hope that you're enjoying your holiday. no idea if you have access to the internet but hello if you do...

As for me... this week is going slowly... Only 6 more days but it's dragging. Side effects are still constipation and diarrohea, sore boobs and this AF is coming sensation (also a 'pulling' sensation). I have absolutely no idea if this is working or not and so am just trying not to think about it. I have started getting really worried everytime i go to the loo though... so worried about AF coming that I'm almost tempted to go in the dark... It's so odd having so many conflicting emotions... so excited and hopeful and so scared and  upset all at the same time. 

love to all.... Nic xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Ho everyone!

sorry i have been a bit on the quiet side, not much to report really!

Nic- Sorry to hear this week is dragging, and completely understanding about all the emotions. All this is so new to us all and all very unknown. But not long now and then you can test. Have been praying for you, and hopefully the AF pains are just your little embies getting comfortable!

Mini and Nicki - So pleased you have both starting to DR! So jealous, Haha! hope the sniffing is treating you both well, and now the countdown is fast, all systems go for you both now!

Pinpin - How is the pill since you started? feeling ok? the weeks are buzzing by in a blink of an eye, we'll be PUPO before we know it! Hope you are not still showering in the cold!

Kezza - Sorry to hear about the christening, the witch really is very wicked arriving at such a time. I hope DH was of some comfort to you, and think ahead, now this one is hear you are very close to starting treatment.

Som - Sorry to hear about the headaches, but hope the toasted sandwich made you feel better. Hope DH's test comes back that he isn't a carrier and then you can relax! Are you from a Mediterranian background (like grandparents or something) very unusual for Causcasian British background to have a thalessemia trait! But our bodies do whatever the hell they want huh? And it is nothing you have done, you must have gotten the trait from one of your parents, thats for sure!

Hello to everyone else, hope I haven't missed anything important!

As for me - STILL NO AF! Can you beleive it? I'm so annoyed! Spoke to ACU today and they said as long as she arrives by 10th of September to start pill on 12th September then I would have been on pill long enough to DR on 26th Sept. fingers crossed, don't want to have to cancel. So unlike me to be late, maybe a couple of days but never a whole week and still no pre AF symptoms! I shouldn't complain tho, the number of days I am on that wretched pill is gradually wittling away!

Sorry for no smileys or fairydust, I'm doing this on my phone on the way to see little brother in the Royal Brompton Hospital!

Lots of hugs, and love

SillyBillyMe


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all, hope you're all well? 

Just a quick one, I'm borrowing the computer from the 14 year old I nanny for!  Although he's way too old to need one... He has 2 younger brothers... Trust me though the hormones of a 14 year old & a 39 year old doing ivf, very explosive if you know what I mean!!!

Kezzababes - Not that long till you start your next cycle, it seems torture having to wait 6 months between cycles (are you doing NHS?), but at least we have a more realistic idea of what to expect. Good luck to you!  

Niccad - Good luck for the rest of your 2ww, it's the worst part isn't it?  Completely understand about the not wanting to turn the lights on...

Sillybilly - Really hope af arrives soon!

Mini me - Looking forwards to meeting you on Sat!

As for me, I started D/R last Sat & AF arrived in full flow yesterday!   Very heavy but no cramps.  Having had a light AF whilst being on the pill it's finally feels like it's going to be over soon so I can stop worrying about not leaving the house without tampax...  

 to everyone
Love Nicki xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Oooh nice to see the place a lil busier today 

Niccad - Am so thinking of you, I still remember how horrid the 2ww was. It does set you up for the rest of the waiting after your PG though. Each little step after is another wait..eek! Anyhoo lots of sticky   xxx

nicki70 - so glad AF is being nice to you, and yeay for starting your down regging, to me it finally felt like I was doing something  

Silly -  The headaches are a pain but will just see how they go, not much I can do for a miagraine, paracetamol doesnt even make a dent. MW said its just one of those things PG can trigger miagraines if you suffer them and I do, but I know it wont last for ever and is for a good reason. As far as I'm aware background is totally british on both parents side but hey I like to be the odd one out! Suspect its from mums side tho as she has been on/off anemic for years and had to have a blood transfusion when she was born, where as dad never had an issue with his. Had my blood test to check ferratin levels this morning, I can phone for results tomorrow afternoon. Have a stash of spatone I bought while on sale so gonna start taking that if needed.

Mini me - the toasted sarnie was tres yummy  Am so pleased for you finally DR'ing and I love your attitude, keep it up xxx

Just waiting for decorater to turn up atm, landlord is getting quote for decorating at last  Have also been cheeky and asked for new carpet too, its had an iron mark and cigaret burns when we moved in 5 years ago! And a clean wont even help, hate the idea of yucky carpet and new baby.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! no time for much personals today (just got back from a mammoth journey home from farnborough- 3 hours) 

Nic- been thinking of you. All seems positive signs. I started spotting 3 days ahead so every day is a bonus. 

I'm now signing- its the final countdown!! 

Hope everyones down regging, pill popping, pregnancy, waiting is going well.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hello again!

need some help, i'm a week late which NEVER happens and have brought a pregnancy test, but i'm just looking at it thinking that it is pointless because i couldn't possibly be pregnant now and it is just the waiting that is keeping it away. i really don't know what to do. the only reason i have for doing it is that if i see a negative now i might relax and it might make af come. i'm begining to worry that al of a sudden my period is never going tp come again and so ivf will be impossible after all this time waiting to start. eeek!

what would you guys do? would it be silly of me to take a test?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Do it Silly!!! At least then you'll know. Well I would do it. I was 3 days late this time and I tested on Saturday which of course was negative but I could go to the christening and plan to have a drink. 

Let us know. Keeping my fingers crossed for a natural BFP!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Sillybilly - I was something like five days late whilst waiting to start the pill, I think it's our bodies playing cruel tricks on us!!! I tested a couple of times as like u I just wanted to know... U never know u might get a nice surprise :0) 

I'll be thinking of u xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Kezza and Mini!

I did it! But sadly a   as expected, but at least now I know and I already feel a bit more relaxed so hopefully that'll be enough to make AF come!  Why do our bodies play these cruel tricks? I really shouldn't complain though, now I will be on pill max of 28 days (thats if AF shows up tomorrow) and that makes me feel better than 35 days as previously expected. 

I'm getting a little twitchy thinking I'll never have a period ever again, but hopefully I'm wrong and she will turn up soon! 

Anyway, all this emotional turmoil has worn me out and I have to pack a bag as on call tomorrow night, and I can NEVER do it in the morning  

Lots of love and thanks again

SillyBillyMe


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just goes to show that keeping everything crossed sometimes doesn't work!!! Never mind. Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow and put you out of your misery.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - well at least you know now. Like the others my AF was late waiting to start pill, think its just underlying stress/anticipation.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Awww I'm sorry silly, fingers crossed your BFP is just round the corner, look after yourself xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Silly     

Hi everyone and thank you for the lovely messages, at work today so no personals but thinking of you all    Niccad good luck hun 

Sam


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Got our blood tests back today  All Clear for OH and no Iron Tablets needed for me yeay  So no nasty issue for Bubs now.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

that's a relief Som. bet you feel better now.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning everybody!

Thanks everyone for your kinds words, I wasn't really expecting a BFP, I just wanted to find a reason for AF not coming, but I guess pregnancy isn't reallt the reason!

Still no AF for me though, a whopping 8 or 9 days late now. Been feeling very heavy down there, which I never get, but no cramps or spotting of anything! I've got 2 weeks for her to come now otherwise I'm not sure what will happen! Any one have any ideas? will they just make me DR straight away? or will the cycle be cancelled completely and rebooked? don't think i could handle cancelling it, i've waiting so long just to get my dates, rebooking brings tears to my eyes, it is slowly all becoming too much. although i am trying to relax it just isn't coming! and i have not been this late ever! whats going on


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you spoken to Qm's Silly? 

My suggestion- have sex- always brings mine on. And go for a run or do some aerobics etc. That way you'll release the stress and hopefully move it along. 

I would do another test with your first pee too. Just to double double check you are not BFP. 

I'm sure it will come in the next two weeks so try not to worry. 

I've got the opposite problem in that mine won't stop. Been 6 days which is longer than normal and no sign of stopping. 
I'm sending you positive AF vibes to bring it on!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

BORED BORED BORED BORED BORED......

so fed up of waiting.... on the cycle thread there's someone who had EC the same day as me & she's just tested... I want to test early!!!! I don't think i'm going to, but this is driving my completely loopy!!! I'm eatting so much food too.... comfort eatting... I'm HUGE!!! Can someone please just knock me on the head and wake me up on Monday.. beg beg beg...

xx

Som - great news on the test
Silly - come on AF.. I think this is your way of saying QM should stop putting us all on the pill!! If I have to go through this again I'm going to insist that I'm not going on it (I wonder what there reaction will be?)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

You are nearly there Nic!!! Just think every day is a bonus- I know it is difficult as I was driving myself insane with 4 days to go. 

I'm sure it has worked so just keep positive and busy.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Niccad - a real quickie from a 'lurker' to say DON't do it!  Take it from an old hand at this that no good will come of testing early...  If you test early and get a BFP you'll worry that it's too early and faint and will then spend the next four days panicking that it was wrong, if you test early and you get a BFN (which I'm sure you won't) you'll be gutted four days earlier than necessary and somehow that little voice in your head that keeps us all sane will question whether it was too early and you are in fact bfp... Then when you test on OTD and get a bfn again (which of course you won't) then you'll be gutted all over again.

Honestly it's not worth it, just wait 'til OTD and we're all keeping everything crossed for you that it's a BFP!

Hi everyone!  Not much to report my end - am nearly 14 weeks, not as sick as I was but still not on top of the world.  Nothing much to show except that I feel fat (I put on nearly 2 stone over the 3 years of IVF so I am fat really!!) and everyone keeps patting my stomach which I HATE and instantly have to suck it in!!  

Of course I am not complaining and hope that each and every one of you feels exactly the same in the very near future!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I just had a bit of blood!! Loads of people seem to spot a bit during the 2ww... but I'm completely freaked out and am about to tumble into negativity... think I might go home...


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Honey ,

Please try not to worry (impossible I know). BUT a bit of blood doesn't mean it's all over, it could be implantion bleeding, or just left over from E/C.  Lots of people have haved spotting/blood and then gone onto get their BFPs.

 Praying that is what it is for you.  Go home & put your feet up.

Lots of  & thinking of you.
Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Nicki- just think it's a bit late for implantation bleeding now and any EC blood will have come out ages ago... Think AF is coming... Can't face telling DH about the blood yet whilst he's at work. Just need to get home now and hold it together. Had a talk to myself in the mirror just now so that I calm down.... 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

got home and I've got red blood


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry Niccad   I was really hoping you'd be first time lucky...  If I were you I'd do a test so that you know for sure and can deal with it.  Still   for you that it's not AF.

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Nic I'm so gutted for you. I know exactly how you are feeling as 5 weeks ago I was where you are. 
Is your Mum or a close friend nearby that you could go to rather than be on your own? 

It could still be good news so try to stay positive. But please stay at home tomorrow and rest- you won't feel emotionally fit enough to go to work anyway (well I wasn't). In terms of doing a test, I did and I know I would again. I'm not sure it helped but at the time I got some comfort from knowing either way. 

5 weeks on and I've got used to the idea that it didn't work because it wasn't meant to be (I also got top quality embies) and now I'm looking forward to trying again. 

I'll be at home all day tomorrow working so if you want to PM me, then feel free. Take care sweetie.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic, 

I'm really praying for you that it's not AF     we're all here for you babes  

I tested two days early last time... and even though SarahTM's advice is soooo right, I think I would again just because all that waiting was just too much for me!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - if it gives you any hope, I had a bleed the day before testing and getting my BFP. So don't loose hope just yet. I personally agree with Sarah and would not test till you should, but really its your call.

Sarah -also have a belly on me but havent had anyone try touching, really dont like the idea so just as well. Altho am not a touchy feelyperson anyhoo so am hoping it wont be am issue with folks I know.

Silly - sorry to hear af not arrived yet, why is it the one month you do want it, theres no sign! Hope she shows up soon.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

O Nic I was just thinking of you and thought I would pop on to ask how things are going and saw the flurry of activity. I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding, but don't lose heart just yet, it could still be positive. I would personally test so I knew one way or the other. I really hope this is just a little bump in the road and not the end of this cycle for you. I will be praying for you and your DH, suddenly me moaning about AF not turning up seems so insignificant, I really have nowt to moan about.

Will be thinking of you, please look after yourself, you are such a lovely person and deserve so much more than all this worry. This is a hard journey for everyone that has to take it, and it makes us stronger as a result. I think there is always an expectation when it is your forst cycle to breeze through with no problems, but it isn't also the case in reality, as we know from this forum. But rest assured, we all know how you must be feeling right now, and can only pray that it all turns good in the end and your dream comes true.

Lots of love and hugs,

SillyBillyMe

p.s. I've decided to try not to moan about AF anymore, the more I moan the more wound up I get and it can't be helping things. Relax...............


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad    oh babe I   for you my lovely. I too would test just so you know one way or the other. I hope the bleeding has stopped and was just a scary moment. I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I would stay home until you feel strong enough to go back if i was you. I hope this is just what Somnium had and that it stops, you had such good embies put back. If it is bad news please think of those top grade frosties you have waiting for you  

Sillybilly - i hope your AF turns up soon it's bound to you have 2 weeks, easier said than done but try not to worry too much

Samia - I hope you are feeling better hun   I'm so sorry you are going through the mill  

Somnium - i hope those nasty migraines stop soon

Sarahpm - I am sure you do not look fat   I saw the pics on ******** and loving the fake eyelashes, they rock !  

Mini me - how are you getting on with DR?

Nicki - how's it going for you as well?

Kezzababe - you'll be starting in no time now. Sorry to hear you had a long heavy AF   probably one with revenge as it is one of the lasts for a long long time for you now

Sorry i have been quiet these past few days but been thinking of you all lots. I went through a scary few days as I had a scan done during a routine appointment with my private doc who spotted something abnormal in my uterus which he suspected might be a polyp. I had to then go back in to have a painful saline scan to check it out and it turned out to be nothing, whatever the white lump he saw was had vanished and said it could have just been a bit of mucus or reminder of AF. I was worried sick until the saline scan confirmed it was nothing because had it been a polyp he said we would have had to stop the cycle and have a hysteroscopy. I am relieved. This whole IVF thing is such a roller coaster. I had me second injection of Humira tonight. Tomorrow will be 1 week on the pill for me already and I can't wait for it to be the last one because I am having bad mood swings  


Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone & thanks for the messages. AF well and truly arrived last night... did a test anyhow but of course if was negative. I'm absolutely devastated & just amazed that it was all over so quickly... When I got home from work yesterday our cleaner had been and my little photo of the embryos had fallen out of it's frame - just like they've fallen out of me  . I sitting here being a sobbing, snotty mess. I just wasn't expecting to not make it to OTD... but at least I've got a long weekend to grieve before I have to face the world. I called QM yesterday & Nick was lovely... one of the nurses is supposed to call me back today.... No idea what we'll do next... I wish I knew what we'd done wrong. I've got so many questions but guess we'll never find out what happened. Kezza - how have you coped?
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Nic I'm so sorry for you darling. I wish (as I'm sure we all do) that I could give you a big hug. So here is virtual one  

I cried for days and every couple of days after that for about 4 weeks. Then i went through all the steps of grief; denial, sadness, anger, guilt, resentment. Some of which I think I'm still in!! 

I think when you have top qualities you think it is in the bag but nothing is guaranteed. I coped with lots of love and support from my DH (and I know it hasn't been easy for him either) and the belief that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Qm's couldn't tell me why it hadn't worked which doesn't help. But on the positive side, you have produced some lovely embies so it looks good for future goes. 

Do you think you can do this again? Emotionally and financially. At least you've got your frozen ones which we didn't have. 

It is really tough but one day soon you will feel better. Spend the day on the sofa today with a box of tissues and a box of chocolates. Give yourself some time, space and pamper yourself. 

PM me if you want to talk today or put  a message on here.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Really really sorry  AF arrived, I remember how gutting it is.

I also didn't make it to the OTD with my first cycle, which I found really hard as no one had warned me AF could still arrive even when taking the progesterone.

Rest up, take it easy.

Thinking of you loads
Nicki x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just updating my page. 

That is me on my wedding day!!! 

I'm in a silly mood today. It is month end at work but top boss said I could work from home due to Bank Holiday traffic. Going to the New Forest this weekend with DH for our anniversary. Been together 8 years this weekend and got married two years ago on Tuesday 1st Sept. 

What this process has taught me is how much I love him and I'm so glad he is in my life. I couldn't have gone through the last 3 months with anyone else. 

Is anybody else up to anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

So sorry Niccad - I am a firm believer that it's simply a numbers game.  It's rare for people to fall pg naturally on their first attempt and unfortunately this is also the case with IVF.  The way I got through a BFN was to spend some time with DH grieving what could have been and then finding a way to do somehting that I felt was constructive.  Personally I used to get my follow up appt booked asap and then take myself to the gym with the aim of getting stronger and fitter for the next round (not that this worked 'cos somehow I managed to put on nearly 2 stone in 2 years?!!), oh and somewhere down the line I'd go out with the girls and have a messy, drunken evening too!

Look after yourself and DH.

We're here whenever you need to talk.

Sarah x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezzababes - Congratulations on your 2 year Anniversary! You're a couple of months ahead of me!

I agree having that special person in your life makes all the difference, DH last night said he wants to buy me a present this weekend to say Thank You for going through another ICIS with him . I'm very lucky.  Mind you have had the odd comment from him during my foul mood when taking the pill, told him can't help it, it's my hormones!  To which he always replies 'more whore & less moan please'!!! O dear!

Also meeting up with Mini me for a coffee tomorrow in Guildford, looking forward to that. We have exactly the same dates so bound to bump into her at QMs in the next few weeks anyway. Looking forward to that!

Have a lovely time in the New Forest!
Nicki xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Niccad – I'm so, so sorry lovely, I don't know how we get through these awful disappointments but we do hun and you will 

We had top-grade embies last time too and the consultant just put our BFN down to 'one of those things' and 'bad luck'! So I guess it's just a case of putting all of our strength and energy into trying again and hoping that it's only a matter of time before it does work... luckily you have your frozen embies to focus on, I hope that helps you to move forward when you're ready xxxx

When we found out DH and I took ourselves off to Cornwall for a few days, we just needed to be on our own and all the long walks, fresh air and space was really good for the soul... I'd recommend it. Look after yourself hun. xxxx

Kezza – Happy anniversary... I totally agree that this difficult journey makes you appreciate what you've got... I feel lucky to have my DH too xxxx

Nicki70 – I'm going to have to tell my DH your whore-moans comment... he's gonna love it! He'd be the first to tell you that I've been a nightmare this week... my 'moans have been all over the place!!!!!! 

PinPin – Sounds like you've had a scary time, thank goodness your scan didn't find anything nasty  

Silly – I'm doing a little AF dance for you   (not sure what kind of dance that is but I'm gonna be exhausted if I have to keep it up for too long!! hehee). 

Love to all, enjoy the bank holiday
Mini x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies- just a quick one to let you know my drugs for cycle no 2 have just arrived courtesy of Royal Mail!!! 

Haven't checked them yet (unlike the first time when I had ripped the box open before the postman had left the drive!)

Getting excited again now!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoopee! She has landed!

In terrible pain as per usual but I really don't care, my cycle has started! I am so releived that it has finally arrived, must have been Mini's dance that did it!

Nic - so very sorry the bleeding has turned into AF. I was realy hoping last night that it would all go away for you. You will become stronger for this experience and when you have digested the terrible news you will muster the strength to try again. Perhaps you could even take is easier with an FET next time and give yourself a break between ICSI cycles, and you may even get pregnant with the FET. Be thinking of you over the weekend, spend some lovely time with DH and remember how lucky you are to have each other. What peeps have been saying on here is so true about having our DH's, and I am sure they feel the pain as much as us.

Pinpin - sorry to here about your little scare, doctors are good at making us feel totally helpless! Glad it turned out to be nothing though.

Kezza - congrats on your WA, mine is in December and can't beleive it will be 4 years for me and DH! We have booked to go away in November after our treatment whatever the outcome, to either celebrate or wallow in our sorrows.

Met the mind/body course leader, she seems really lovely and can't wait to start the course next week. I'm hoping it will stop me being so agitated about treatment, although feel calmer already now I know I can start. and only 27 days on OCP so I guess I should be glad she arrived late!

Lots of love x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mini- what a relief!!! And mine has stopped finally so maybe she has come to stay with you for a few days!! Your course sounds interesting. Got my first acupuncture session next week (bit nervous as I hate needles!!)

Hi Nic- how are you feeling now honey? Thinking of you and sending you lots of   and  

Hi Nicki70- thanks for the Happy Anniversary message. Good that you and Mini have similar dates- hopefully I'll be too busy concentrating on your treatment (and celebrating your success) to worry about mine just behind you. 

Hi everyone else. 

Lets all meet up soon


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Niccad - Am so sorry AF has reared her ugly head for you, huggles xx The pic thing is very weird tho. 

Kezza - love the new pic  And yeay for AF finally outstaying her welcome and leaving. Am so pleased your drugs have turned up, and altho a bit daunting your acupuncture must be something your looking forward too 

Pinpin - Sorry to hear of your drama over the last few days, I hope the mood swings pass too xx

Nicki - love the whore moans comment too, your OH is abviously looking at things from a fun perspective. Oh and the pressie idea is just so sweet. I think we are all very lucky ladies on here to have OH's who toatally support us and are there for us no matter what. I think in the whole process they go through alot of emotion and grief from us, and I know in the case of my OH they just deal with it with very little comment. 

Mini me - love your lil dance hehe, and how cool you and nicki meeting up 

Silly - Good to know AF finally showed up and you can get started  Sorry about the discomfort tho  Keep us updated how your course goes, it sounds really intresting x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all!

Just a quick question. I'm due to start DR on 26th September, does that mean I take my last pill 25th Sept? Or do I take last pill and start sniffing on same day?

Been rather quiet on here this weekend, hope you are all ok and enjoying the bank holiday weather x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - its pill and sniffing together for first day then stop pill. 

Spent the day with close friend yesterday, and today off to inlaws for BBQ. Tomorrow I have work its a bit of a bummer but need the money to put in savings account.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, back from my Wedding anniversary break. We had a lovely time. Did all the things I couldn't do if I was BFP- horse riding, evening in the pub etc. 
It was lovely- hope you are enjoying the bank holiday.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope that you are all well.
Just got back from France - had a lovely break although it was a little bit too slow for my liking so next year we'll have to plan something a bit more upbeat (unless we are relegated to Cornwall due to bump! FX!!).  I delightful girl at work told me i just needed a holiday and to relax to get pregnant.... well the witch found me in the South of France sunning myself 4 days earlier however 3 of my friends did fall pregnant in my absence! So i guess my holiday worked for some people!!  

Kezza - anniversary break sounds fantastic and lots of fun!

Silly - FX for the start of DR... not long to go!

Niccad - so very sorry for you hun  

Pinpin - sounds like a total nightmare but pleased you are okay and nearly off the pill especially with the mood swings!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all 
Hope everyone enjoyed their bank holiday, can't believe we have to wait till Christmas for the next one!

Mini me - Was lovely to meet you!  So nice to chat to someone who is going through all this craziness & is in your shoes!  Hope you managed to get some jeans!  And hope we can meet again soon.

Niccad - How are you?

As for me I have my base scan tomorrow & hopefully will be able to start stimms! Can't  wait.  I've already started the protein shakes (strawberry ones are delicious!), just struggling to drink enough water...  I'm sure that's why I'm starting to get headaches which must be from the spray, didn't have them last time. 

Anyway 'pinch punch' to everyone!  Can't believe how much is due to happen over the next few weeks...  This time next month hopefully I'll (& mini) will really have something to smile about! 

Love Nicki xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you all enjoyed the long weekend. 

Silly and Pinpin – How are you getting on with the pill? Hope you are both okay now that you've officially started treatment, woooohooo! 

Rosh – Welcome back from France. 

Kezza – Sounds like you had a fab weekend away, I've always wanted to try horse riding. 

Som – Sorry you had to work over the weekend, hope your managed to put your feet up at some point. 

Niccad – Hope you're okay hun xxxx

Nicki70 – It was lovely to meet you too, it was a great start to the weekend. Glad you got your shakes, I'm going to start mine today too... did you manage to get rid of all the lumpy bits?  Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you 

As for me, I've got my baseline scan tomorrow too and I'm soooooo excited! I can't wait to get stimming! It's so weird all the things I was terrified about first time round I'm now looking forward to (injections) and the things that I took a little bit for granted I now feel nervous about... first time I really underestimated how many things could go wrong before getting to the 2ww! Blimey I can't believe it's actually here... bring it on! 

Sending you all lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone... hope that you all enjoyed the long weekend. Apart from crying I actually did quite a bit of drinking - I'd forgotten how terrible hangovers are - OUCH! I've also been making the most of drinking coffee & having long hot baths (trying to see the upside!). 

We have a follow up appointment on the 21st. Seems like ages and ages away & I was upset that it's so far away. No idea what we'll do next - whether to use the frosties or go all over again. Think probably the latter although I've also called Dr Gorgy this morning to try and get an appointment. Trying to be positive but keep having waves of wanting to cry. Back at work today & feel that everyone is just waiting for me to have a melt down.... I also feel that there's this pressure to just 'get over it'... whereas I think I'll be going through a hard time for the next few months. Kez - has everyone been supportive for you over the last couple of months or did it dry up pretty quickly?

Mini and Nicky - good luck today... hope that you've both DR'ed properly and the stimming can begin!! So exciting for both of you & so nice that you can go through it all together...

Silly - how are you getting on with the sniffing? 
Pinpin - how did the second injection go - any side effects ? (I need to ask you about Dr Gorgy & costs etc). Sounds like you've been through a tough time  

Rosh - hello & welcome back... 

Hello also to Kez, Som, SarahTM and Sleepy (thanks for the PM)... 

Nic xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm back from my holidays and will try to be more active on here from now on!  I've scan read through the last few pages so hopefully I'm up to date with all the goings on.

Niccad - so, so sorry that it hasn't been the outcome we all pray for for you.  At least you have your follow up appt soonish so you can get on the roller coaster again.

Pinpin & SillyBilly - how is the pill going?  Any side effects?  When did your drugs arrive?  I'm due to start the pill in a couple of weeks but no sign of drugs yet - should I be concerned?

Lauralou - not sure if you're still out there, but as we will be almost cycle buddies I hope you are still reading!  

Everyone else - I hope things are all going well with you all............

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck girlies for your baseline scans!!! 

Som- hope work wasn't too bad yesterday. Weather was gorgeous too- what a shame you had to miss it. 

Niccad- how are you doing petal? 

Just had my first acunpuncture with Hilary Haynes. Didn't really feel anything (supposed to feel zen like!) and she has given me some homework before I see her again in a couple of weeks. 

Grimmy- when do you start? Are we cycle buddies? My baseline scan is 2nd November.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Am back from Ireland so will try and catch up with you all.

Nic - tough decision re the frosties or fresh cycle, would you not try the frosties first?  And maybe not tell too many people you are going again.

Grimmy - hi and welcome back from holidays, hope you had a good time.

Kezza - Where is your zen??  What homework has she given you??  And how was your weekend away?  Hope you had a lovely time.

Nicki and Mini - how are you both?

Rosh - glad you had a nice quiet and slow holiday!!  As for the comment about relaxing, people can be so annoying, if only it was that simple!!!

Pinpin - sorry you had the worry of a polyp, all that worry.  How are you getting on now?

Hi Sarah, Silly, and Somnium - hope you’re doing ok.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Kezzababes - not quite cycle buddies as I should (assuming all goes to plan) be havin EC on 2nd Nov - may see you at QM!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Niccad – Lovely to hear from you... it will take time to heal hun, it's such early days. You're certainly not expected to just 'get over it' overnight and anyone who is making you feel that way isn't worth talking to about it all. I hope you have someone close who understands enough to appreciate that you'll need time to grieve. After my BFN I went into auto-pilot and put a lot of pressure on myself to just pick myself up and carry on... no surprise that it all caught up with me and I became very depressed a few months later, not recommended!! So be kind to yourself hun and stick to the friends who can give you the support you deserve  Good luck with Dr Gorgy and for your follow-up appointment on the 21st. 

Sleepy & Grimmy – Welcome back to you both. 

Kezza – Sorry to hear you weren't blown away by your acupuncture experience, I think it takes a few goes before you start to feel the benefits. I had acupuncture for six months with my first cycle but finances have prevented me from having any so far this time – I'm kicking myself because I'm feeling the side effects much more so I've booked an appointment for Saturday, I can't wait! What's your homework?

Lots of love, 
Mini x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mini- I've got to get some probiotics, do some femoral massages and go on the Spleen Qi diet. She thinks I'm stressed and need to work on my diet. 

I think the stress is important but I do eat healthily so I'm not sure how that is going to help. 

I think I'm starting to feel the benefits- she left a plaster type one in my ear. I'm feeling very relaxed and like I'm going to go to sleep at any minute- which doesn't help as I've got lots of work to do!!!  I know what you mean about the expense. £95 for the first session and £55 for every session after that- so hopefully it will be worth it. 

Grimmy- maybe see you at QM's!! 

Nic- forgot to mention on my PM. QM's need you to have two cycles before starting again. So I had BFN in July, had AF in Aug and start the pill in Sept. So you should get an October date providing they have space.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - sounds like the acupuncture is working well, good luck with the diet! Work went fast although felt rough when I finnished and had an early night.

Sleepy - hope Ireland was fab 

Nicki & Mini - pleased you enjoyed meeting up, good luck with the scans xx

Niccad - sorry to hear about your weepy weekend, but agree with Mini putting on a brave face wont do you any good. Will pray 21st comes around at good pace for you.

Waves to Grimmy, Silly and any one else about xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoopee! 3 days down, only 24 to go s

Mini and Nicki - really great that you guys got to meet up, I think it is so fab that you are really cycle buddies in every sense. Good luck to you both tomorrow, hope you can both go ahead with starting stims and that you keep moving forward. All very exciting now, I'll be keeping everything crossed!

Kezza - really glad you had afab anniversary getaway. And great that you have started you acupuncture, I'm sure you'll reep the benefits very soon.

Nic - sorry to hear about the hangovers, I haven't had one for a long time, but from what I remember they aren't too nice! I think it is good that you have really let it out tho, a good cry is good for the soul, and keeping it in doesn't help anyone, least of all yourself. The more honest you are with yourself, the more honest you can be with other people, and then they might actually leave you alone and realise that actually this is a big deal and we can't just get over these things just like that. But this experience will make you stronger in the long term. Just hang on in there and 21st will speed round, i won't have even started my DR by then, and I feel that is going to creep up on me very quickly!

Sleepy - so jealous of your time in ireland. I only have two days left at work and then off for two weeks, spending one of those weeks in edinburgh too so can't wait!

Grimmy - welcome back from your holidays, was wondering where you'd slunk off too! With regards to drugs, I got too impatient and called thr company with ten days to go, which proved pointless because I was so late! But when B called them they were lovely and arranged delivery a couple of days later. They said that they were actually due to call me next day., I'll never know if thats true, if it helps you to relax then give them a call, they won't mind.

Rosh - hello stranger!hope the sun was lovely and again very jealous of you too, I love France! People think they are so wise when it comes to advice on getting pregnant when really they have no bloody clue! I just have to ignore it now, along with the, 'you've been married for 4 years now, when are you gonna think about children?' I usually just answer with a really heavy IVF schpill and that soon ****s them up! )

Som - glad BH work went by quickly but sorry to hear you are worn out. Take it easy!

Pinpin - how are you hun?

Sorry if there is anything major i have missed but written all this on my palm top and thumbs are beginning to ache somewhat!

lots of dust and sorry for lack of hugs and smileys, DH hogging computer!

kiss kiss x x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

just realised a major typo on typing to rosh, i meant it soon shuts them up not the other word! oooooops! sorry!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Grimmy- if you are 10 days in front of me (EC on 2nd Nov?) then you should have had your drugs. I'm due to start on 22nd Sept with the pill and  my drugs arrived on Friday. So give them a call and find out. Julie from QM's has been on holiday so maybe she didn't order them before she went. Worth checking? 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

I'm going to hold off calling re the drugs until Friday, but does anyone have the contact details for the drug company?

Hope you're all well
Gx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Just a quickie, my baseline scan went really well this morning, Katie even said 'oooo lovely' whatever that means! 

So we did my first injection there & then, yipppeeeeee! 

I'm really pleased because they have increased my dose slightly which I didn't think they were going to do... I'm now on x4 vials whereas I had x3 last time... at least it feels like we are trying something new, FX it makes a difference. 

Nicki – I hope your baseline goes well this afternoon, thinking of you xxx

I'll catch up properly later  

Lots of love, 
Mini x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there.

Well done Mini on starting stimms! Sure the extra vial will make all the difference.

As for my baseline it's all gone a bit pear shaped...

My womb lining is still too thick at 4/5mm, it should be under 3 AND it looks like I may have a polyp(?).
So am a bit gutted at the moment .  Can't work out whats gone wrong this time as last time the spray worked a treat. 
So I have to carry on sniffing for an extra week then they'll decide from my scan next week if I can start stimms or if there really is a polyp, I may have to stop this cycle, remove it then start again.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR so cheesed off.  Of course I was on my own, DH saving up holiday for E/C, so didn't really ask enough questions at the time.

I was sent off to have my Oestradiol levels tested, if they come back high that would point to a polyp so this cycle would be cancelled....
Back at work now, just spoken to Nick who explained it all to me & now I think I understand whats happened but just so gutted we couldn't start stimms & everything been put back at least a week. 

Can anyone shed some light on this for me?  It's not uncommon according to Nick, around 5-10% of girls take longer to D/R.  Am a bit more concerned about having a polyp though & having to stop the cycle.

Sorry Mini, won't be seeing you at E/C now! 

Sorry also for the me post...
Love Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - great news on the scan and starting injecting. 4x should do the trick & heres hoping that you're ovaries are already waking up and get excited about making lots of nice eggs... 

Nicki - that's so annoying. Just when you get yourself all really to start. I've read about lots of people on here who've had to do an extra week of DR, but not sure what to say about the polyp - again perhaps it will have disappeared by next week (FX). My lining was 3.6mm and Katie said that it needed to be under 4mm... so looks like lining wise you don't have far to go... Such a shame that DH wasn't there too as each time you go to QM it's such a hurdle & it's good to have some support, but completely understand about his saving his hols up....

Silliebilly - sorry - in my last post I meant to ask how the pill was going, not how DR was going (Duh!!  )... 

As for me- I'm all booked into see Dr Gorgy next week &, as ever, am hoping that some natural TTC may work... 

Hi everyone else...
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Nicki that is frustrating. Hopefully it will work out ok. Is this your first time? Sorry i can't remember. 

Good news Mini. Hope you've got lots of juicy ones come next Tuesday. 

Grimmy- the telephone number for Willow chemists is 01727 875758. 

Nic- good luck with Dr G. Yes I'm hoping to do it naturally this time too after my acupuncture and lots of  special 

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - am very happy for you and sounds good they have upped your dosage, fingers crossed xx

Nicki - Am hoping that it all comes right for you, and the extra week does the trick  

Well decided am gonna start aquanatal next Thursday, going to have to go to Carshalton to do it as its the closest that fits in with work, but should be worth it.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry Nicki just read this is your second time (must pay more attention!!!)


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nicki - I'm so sorry things didn't go to plan for u today, I really hope that the extra week of down-regging does the trick     xxxxxxxx

Nite nite to everyone else xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening,

Som - Good news about aquanatal, it works a treat, hopefully it will invigorate you and make you all bouncy!  Heard great things about it.

Niccad - Not to worry about getting confused between pill and DR, difficult to keep up sometimes  However the pill is ok although feeling tired and can't wait to start DR. Have a constant buzzing head too, and some thrush, but remember all that from when I used to take the pill, and I'm only on it short term so seems like a small price to pay. Hope you the countdown is moving quickly for you 

Nicki - really sorry to hear about your scan  but you don't have too far to go on the lining, and fingers crossed it isn't a polyp  Will you be able to get your test results before next week so you know sooner? However, keep up the hard work, and you will reap the rewards in the end.

Mini -  Great news on your scan, good luck with stims and hope you producing some lovely juicy eggs to be seen at your next scan.

Grimmy - I admire your patience...................... 

As for me - me and DH went to the Mind/Body group tonight and it was awesome. I've got a lovely CD to listen to everyday, and hopefully that will help relax me. I'm hoping that the course will make me more patient and think about the here and now rather than what is to come, and what may/may not be. You also get quite a hefty book, which you don't have to read, but goes along with the course. We did diaphramatic breathing, relaxation techniques, and got this rather nifty bio dot, that changes colour depending on how tense you are. Apparently the more relax you are the warmer your hands will be, and so the dot changes colour the warmer your hands are. Some people think it is a loads of old BS, but I was fascinated. It showed that I was really really tense at the beginning of the session, and talking to my 'buddy' really relaxed me (she is really nice). I wonder how it will change over the week!

Thinking of going for acupuncture week after next, to get the ball rolling with that. I was wondering Kezza - I am thinking very much about using Hilary Haynes, is it easy to get appointments with her and does she do weekend availability? Are you impressed with your session, and would you recommend her. I have sent her an email but no luck as of yet on a reply. Should I ring?

Anywho, lots of love and   for now 

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Silly, Yes give her a call. She is difficult to get hold of but seems to answer her phone or respond to text messages. yes she seemed to know what she was talking about and I feel more relaxed than I did earlier in the week. But its early days so I can't comment too much- sleepy dwarf put me on to her so maybe send her a PM. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days, we went home to France for a few days over the bank holiday weekend, was lovely to see friends and family. I've spent yesterday night catching up with everyone's news.

Mini me -   i'm glad that the ball is rolling for you and you have now started stimming. Sending you lots of  

Nikki - sorry you had a set back yesterday   I wanted to tell you my private Doc thought I had a polyp too week before last and I had to go back to have a saline scan to check it out and it turned out to be nothing maybe just a bit of mucus he said. It could just be the same for you and you may well be starting stimming next week  

Niccad - I sent you a very long pm yesterday night hun   I hope you're doing ok

Sillyly - it sounds like you mind and body course is doing you some good so keep it up. How are you doing on the pill? The mood swings seem to have vanished and I am now left with a pair of larger than usual breasts   My DH seem to be loving me more recently too  

Kezza - good to hear that you are feeling the benefit of the accu hum. Not long until you start now !

Grimmy - I would just give willow a call if i was you. that's what Sillybilly did and she had the delivery organised a few days later.

Som - Auqaunatal sounds good   I hope we can all join you there very soon  

Sleepy - how was ireland? Are you starting to have a bit of a bump yet?  

Rosh - glad to hear you had a good time in my home country !  

Hi to everyone else  

As for me, DH gave me my second injection of Humira last thursday night and I went for a retest yesterday morning now awaiting result next week to see if i will require a further 2 injections which i am pretty certain I will. We have told my MIL about our infertility at the weekend and asked her to keep this a secret. She was very sweet about it all and offered some help.
Work is manic and I don't expect it to get ay better until I start my sick leave, it is definitely the best thing for me to be off during the Tx as all this stress would not be good. I am yet to speak to my boss about the sick note and I seem to be waiting for a good time that is never coming   so i may need to sit him down before the end of the week to get it done and over with.

Got to go lovelies, have a good day all

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well.

Feels like i never went on holiday - work has been mental!  I have decided to study to do my sergeants exam which will be in March - prob not good timing but i figured it would be a welcome distraction from the IVF cycles at least and besides, gives me something else to obsess over!  

Hit the gym for 2 hours last night - on the big count down now.  Feel a bit stressed and anxious leading up to our appt as i don't want them to be dissapointed in me - daft i know.  Must try harder - it's like reading an old school report!  

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening!

Rosh - Really not long now till you appiontment and well done on the gym front, more than I can manage at the moment. Hard to think I ran the London marathon last year, nowhere near that fit now!

Pinpin - I'm just feeling extremely sluggish, fat and heavy (.Y.) they are bigger than they have ever been! So glad I finish in three weeks or so. Glad your mood has settled, and enjoy the boobs I guess!

Kezza  - Think I will call tomorrow

Nicki - How are you today?

Mini - How is stimming?

Was thinking, we should arrange another meet up for the end of the month! Who would like to meet and when is good for people? I was thinking the last week, (w/c 28th September), that gives us all time to get over the summer, and also Mini and Nicki should have had their EC's (and fingers crossed a BFP each!) and the rest of us will either be DR, Stimming, on popping pills! What do people think?

I finished work today, yippee! Got two weeks off with DH and going to Edinburgh for a week on Monday. Got my baby brothers baptism on Sunday (well, he is seventeen, but decided to be christened) and I'm godmother . Went to find something to wear in Kingston today but felt like a whale so walked away empty handed   I feel HUGE, and don't know what to do about it. Any idea folks?

I'm off to eat some jaffa cakes and watch kim and aggie............ xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Silly- have you looked at the fertile souls website. Some diets on there which are fertile friendly. I lost 5 lbs when i did the first iVF- think it was because of the not drinking. But put it all back on and a bit more so I'm back on the healthy eating/yoga/gym routine!!! 
let me know how you get on with Hilary. Enjoy edinburgh- fantastic city- very jealous. 

Rosh- you seem to be doing really well with the weight loss- how are you doing it? 

I'm up for a meet up but that week isn't good. What about the week before?

I'll be pill popping by then- only 18 days until that starts. Can't believe it is going so quickly! 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All

Just to let you know that my patience paid off - Willow called this morning and are deliverin gmy drugs on Tuesday!

Have a great weekend everyone - I'm off to Legoland with Neices and Nephew!!

Grimmy


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you are all okay. 

Grimmy – Glad your drugs are on their way, proof that your cycle is nearly here! 

Silly – Have a great holiday and enjoy Edinburgh, such a lovely city. Just think at the end of your two week break you will be reeeeeeaallly close to down-regging!! Ooo and your mind/body course sounds fab!

Rosh – You're making me feel bad, I gave up exercise yonks ago, I use IVF as a convenient excuse to avoid the gym!!!! 

Pinpin – Welcome back, I'm glad you had a nice break in France and that telling your MIL went well. How come you and Silly get all the good side effects of being on the pill... my (.)(.) stayed the same in fact they looked more like this . . NOT FAIR!  

Som – love the sound of Aquanatal, I'm guessing that will really help your back, how's it been? 

Nicki70 – Any news on your blood test? been thinking of you xxx

Niccad – Hope you are looking after yourself hun xxx

Kezza – 18 days and counting... then you can join the big boob gang 

Sleepy – Hope all's good with you x 

As for me, stimming is going fine, I'm not really feeling any side effects yet apart from the odd twinge in my tummy and a bit of a backache. I've been really trying to go for it with the protein as I'm not a big meat eater, in fact I was a vegetarian for 12 years before being faced with fertility problems when I forced myself to try and reintroduce the odd bit of meat into my diet, it's not been going too bad and I've been topping up with a protein shake everyday to help things along. 

I'm currently sitting at my desk with a hot water bottle to help improve blood flow and nourish my wee eggs, hope they are doing ok  and I've been trying to drink lots of water but it's getting a bit embarrassing as I seem to up getting up for the loo every five minutes!!! 

As for avoiding stress...  that's not going so well  I found out yesterday that nobody in the company will be getting paid at the end of this month even though we are still expected to work, nightmare!!!! We don't really have any savings so it's going to make things very difficult but I'm even more worried that if things don't pick up the next move will be redundancies! Worse still, I work for a small company and we are all hired as self-employed contractors so I don't have a contract even though I've worked here for over four years. I will find out pretty much around OTD, nice timing hey! 

Sorry I've gone on a bit! 

Have lovely weekends everyone, looking forward to hearing what you're all up to  

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mini- glad the stimming is going well. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Have you tried the femoral massage? Not sure if you are supposed to whilst Stimming but my acupuncture lady seems to think it is ok. Ask QM's about it maybe? 

Sorry to hear about your job. Hopefully the distraction will pay off. 

Hi Pinpin- thanks for the PM. tried to respond but your mailbox is full. I need to give it some thought. 

Hi Nicki70- any news? Been thinking of you honey,

Hi Nic- how you feeling hon? 

Hi Grimmy- good news on the drugs. Not long now!!! 

I had a melt down last night. I'm on day 14 of my cycle and we knew we had to "do it" as DH is away all weekend with work. But we were both knackered and I just burst into tears and said it is not fair that we are under this pressure to make every month count. And it is our last month before round 2 so the pressure is all the more. Fell to sleep crying- if this is a rollercoaster then I hit the bottom last night. Oh well I should be used to this by now but just goes to show it doesn't get any easier. 

Hi everyone else. Happy holidays, weekends, aquanatal, and everything else anybody is up to!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well there is every chance i will get a convenient excuse in the next few months on the exercise front as hopefully i'll be on my first cycle!    I'm  normally exceptional when it comes to excuses and justifying them!!

Must admit, feel so fantastic - my weight was creeping up as i'm a big comfort eater and then my mum dying earlier this year would have sent me into a downward food spiral - being told i had to lose weight was a blessing else i'd be a right old heiffer by now!  I want a nice baby bump, i do not want people wondering if i'm just fat when i'm 6 months gone!!  

Kezza - have eating less and moving more!  I just eat low fat, smaller portions and i'm exercising which is the biggest thing for me.  I do have moments of self pity when i wonder 'why me' - then i realise it's because i stuffed my gob full of cake for the past couple of years so it's my own fault!! ha ha


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Rosh, lurker here!!  I just wanted to say that you sooooo have the right attitude...  I lost a bit of weight and did lots of exercise to start IVF and then in the three years of treatment I had the perfect excuse to not go to the gym and to comfort eat.  When I finally got my BFP nearly three years after starting tx I was 24lbs more then I was when I started and I've since put on 7lbs so at 15 weeks pg I feel like a big bloater and I wish I'd done something about it while I could.

Keep up the good work so you'll be a yummy mummy and not a pot bellied pig like me!

Hi to everyone else.  As you can see I lurk from time to time and am keeping everything crossed for you all.  .

Sarah x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Evening!

How is everyone this fine day!

Feeling a bit strange today. It's been a weird week really. Started the pill last Sunday, lost it on Wednesday when I couldn't get a kink out of my hair. Couldn't find a dress yesterday to wear on sunday for Grahams baptism, felt like a whale.

Then heard from my best friend this morning. She told me she was trying a month or so ago (you may remember me feeling hurt because she didn't want to tell me). Well, it turns out she is now pregnant after only the second month of trying. When I asked how she was getting on today, she said 'well, it could be good news', I had to eek it out of her that she has had a positive test. At first I was really happy and cried because I was so relieved for her, she was terrified of being in the same boat as me. Now I'm just incredibly jealous and feel this is not fair. I can't stop crying  thank god DH is at work. I can't seem to communicate my feelings to him.

Now I am just wondering why I am doing this to myself and I have really cold feet! I'm terrified of doing this too many times and still no further forward. I'm seriously thinking that if this cycle doesn't work I may not do it again. I can't stand the will it work feeling, is it worth it? I just want to know one way or the other whether it is going to work, because if it isn't I can move on with my life. I could still be doing this in 10 years time otherwise. And I feel sorry for DH as he is the one getting the brunt of it.

So many people at work seem to be pregnant as well, so many friends having babies and even bigger families. I guess we all feel the same, but I want to know what we did to deserve this. Why are we being punished? I wish I could just have a fairy godmother wave a magic wand.

Sorry for the sad post. Really looking forward to getting away to edinburgh, and seriously thinking of turning off my phone and staying away from websites and people, to try and get my head out of this mess. How does everyone else cope with these feelings?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

silly- we don't cope with it we just put up with it. We've all felt this way. Don't write off this cycle or ones in the future. The way you are thinking is perfectly natural but you must remain positive and zen like for this to work. 

The pill doesn't help as can make you  . I have emotional bursts like you from time to time (why does it have to be!) but if you believe in God then I guess he choose us because he knew we could cope with it. My Mum calls me "the best soldier" as I always just get on with it. But occasionally I get sick of it not being my turn and get sick of fighting for what I want. thankfully I have a good job (ok I don't like it but it pays well), a lovely husband and a lovely home with money in the bank. So things aren't that bad.

Without you girls I think I might have gone mad before now. So trust that we are there for each other. 

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Heya ladies sorry to here some of you are down in the dumps, I was too yesterday and I know really I dont have the right to but I think its my hormones! What I'm finding hard atm is being so far from family and friends, wish my mum was nearer.

Silly - I think the idea of getting away from it all sounds great, escapism can't hurt. 

Rosh - am pleased your feeling good, stick with it.

Kezza - Huggles xx there is nothing worse than trying to force yourself to 'do it', thats not what the act is all about.

Mini - the back is so so, it comes and goes but has been helped by taking the occasional paracetamol. Hoping the aquanatal helps too. So sorry to here about the stressy time at work your having, fingers crossed its not redundancy next. Sounds like your doing a good job taking care of those eggs, keep it up xx

Pinpin - must be a relief having told MIL, I know I felt better once I told mine and she stopped dropping comments which helped. Hope your results come back good and no more injections required. 

Grimmy - drugs yeay 

Hope everyone else is well, sorry if I missed anyone but am thinking of you all and keeping fingers crossed for you whatever stage your at xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Kezza and I know you are right. Most days I am fine, but I can easily say I have never had a day when I have thought, YES! this is going to work. Maybe I'm a pessimist, I don't know, I can be positive, but I think I am afraid that if I think positively I will have further to fall.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya

Billy - i know exactly where your coming from with the feeling that it may never work. Like you I don;t want to allow myself to think positive thoughts on the outcome for fear that it may never happening for me. On top of this I keep on making bets with myself, silly things like "if I don't get to pass the traffic light before it become red again it will not work" and guess what every single time i make a stupid bet like this i loose and convince myself even more that it will never work. Sometimes I feel like i have   issue! Having said that I can honestly say that I think you have some really good chances that it will work for you, you have many things on your side, your age, the fact that it's a male factor with ICSI there's a really good chance it will fix the issue. I   this works for you hun  
I know also what you mean with people close to you announcing their pregnancies after 2 months of trying   my SIL told us they were trying fo their second child last month and I am now expecting the call that will announce the news that she is expecting...  

Kezza - i hope my pm helped. I have emptied my mailbox now. Good luck deciding  

Somnium - hormones can do all sorts to us sensitive creatures! I hope the positive thoughts come back very soon. Remember your wonderful news and that your dream is coming true with the pregnancy and you will be giving birth, holding your bundle of joy before you know it.

Grimmy - yay to willow for giving you much awaited call. Once the drugs arrive it is truely the beginning! Woohoo!

Sarah - I'm glad you are still lurking here   I hope all is well with you and the growing baby ! 

Rosh - roll on october ! Like Sarah loving your attitude  

Mini me - it sounds like stimms is going well for you. I like that you sit at you desk with the hot water bottle!   i'd liek to see the face of my colleagues if I did this in the middle of a big office open space. I have my FX that your job is safe and hope that you and DH will find a solution to the no pay this month.  DO NOT stress the most important thing for you right now is the cycle  

Niki - i hope you're well and I keep my fingers crossed that you will get some good news next week at the scan and the green light to go ahead with your cycle.

I bought the bullet today and spoke to my boss about the treatment and the sick note. He was very understanding, he promised not to tell anyone, he truely is the best boss, I feel really lucky and guilty at the same time that I am letting him and the team down at such a busy time of the year  
I wimped as I told him about my infertility and felt really silly about it.

On the positive my (.) (.) are perkier as ever still, a result I thought only cosmetic surgery could achieve !   when I'm not crying like a wimp in my boss's office, I'm feeling quite sexxxxxy  

Oh and this am I forgot to take my pill so had to take it tonight instead I hope this won't be too much of a problem...  

Pinpin x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls! 

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, not able to use the computer during the day & knackered by evening... but I do check out the thread during the day on my phone & still get excited everytime I see someone leaving me a message! 

Silly - I really find everyone else announcing pregnancies the worst part of IF, especially if they've only been trying for a few months.  Most people I know seem to fall 1st month trying & my boss's mother was telling me how she 'only had to look at her husband' & she'd end up PG (I wish everyone would just SHUT UP about it!).  My brother has also hinted that he & SIL are going to start trying in the New Year, feels like it starting to become a race to produce the 1st grandchild....  Oh & well done on running the London Marathon last year! Respect!

Mini me - How is the stimming going? Are you finding the injections easy?  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday. x

As for me - I'm still carrying on with the spray for an extra week & really praying I can start stimms on Wednesday.
I haven't heard back from QMs about my blood test,  Nick said they would call me if my Oestriadol levels were too high & they would stop the cycle straight away. Guessing no news is good news.  Nick also said that it might not have been a polyp but a follicle trying to develop so another weeks spray could reverse that.  
Am a bit worried today though as I'm starting to feel like my libido is returning!  Last time on all the drugs I had no desire the whole way through... Could be though that DH has been away for the weekend & I'm just missing him..... 

Hope you've all had relaxing weekend, sorry I'm a bit bad at remembering who's where in their treatment cycle, but thinking of you all none the less.

Lots of and to you all!
Nicki xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicki - I keep my Fx that you can start stimming on Wednesday hun   I agree with you that no news is good news!

SillyBillie  - I forgot to say YES another meet up would be lovely and can do any of the times you have proposed   loving the meet ups  

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all having fab weekends despite the grey weather

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Pinpin, yes it did. Just need to convince DH that I might take 2 weeks off this time! 

Hi ladies- had a very strange feeling in my lower stomach all weekend. I'm ovulating but this feels like something is happening so   that the acupuncture worked and my oven is warming up for the embie to go into. 

Hi everyone else. Good luck for this week Nicki and Mini. 

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Happy Monday Morning!

So this morning i got a letter from QM confirming funding had come through and listing the criteria we had to fill - also have the forms for the bloods - HIV Hep B&C and i need another FSH as my last one was a year ago.  The letter says to do my FSH on days 2,3 or 4 and then call the clinic 2 weeks later for another appt and cycle should commence within 2-4 months.

I can be a bit dense but am i right to assume this is the beginning of my treatment? That if my BMI is spot on when i go to the appt above and all the results are good to go - we will get a start date?

I'm freaking out...


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Rosh - yes that's what it sounds like. The clinic aren't that good at giving out appointments quickly (unless there's been a cancellation) so you might have to wait a month after calling. During that appointment they should give you all the dates of your treatment - it's wierd as you'll walk out with all the info on one page - day to start taking pill, day to start sniffing, appointments for scans and possible EC date...  So glad that it's all finally happening for you... YIPPEE!!

Kezz - good luck for a lovely natural BFP ... FX

Nicky - good luck for the scan on wednesday... FX that you'll be good to start the stimming.
Mini me - how are you feeling? Do you feel like you're growing testicles yet?? Hoping to hear about lots of lovely sized follies on Wednesday...  

Pinpin - glad that you managed to talk to your work and so glad that they were understanding. I think telling people is the worse part and it's where I always well up...  I did the same betting thing when I was going through TX. I'd be on the train saying to myself 'if I see a pregnant woman before the train pulls out then it's going to work'... Why oh why do we do these things to ourselves 

Silly - I'm sure we all feel the same at times. I'm of course thinking will it happen next time? What if it doesn't? How long will i carry on for? I personally found the cycle easier than I thought I would, and I've reacted to the BFN better than I thought I would. The pill does crazy things to your emotions and makes everything seem a million times worse than it is.... I'm sure that you'll be fine  

Grimy - glad that they finally arrived. it's exciting when that big box arrives....

As for me - well another pregnancy announced at work today. To give some perspective there are 9 women at my work.... 6 are pregnant or on maternity leave and I'm the oldest & have been married the longest!! I'm glad she didn't tell me last week or she would have been dealing with a sobbing mess, whereas I was strong today and hugged and congratulated her.... now just feeling very empty. At least I have the Dr Gorgy appointment tomorrow and the MASSIVE bill to look forward to  

Hi to Som, Sarah TM and Sleepy...

Nic xx (oh, and up for another meet up - just let me know when & where)


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Niccad - that is kinda what i thought was gonna happen and as for waiting a month on our appt - that's all good - a month is nothing in comparison eh?  Besides, that month gives me a bit extra to lose more weight and keep it up until i see that shiny BFP - no matter how many cycles it takes.

I feel more freaked out knowing that i most probably have to go through a BFN before i get the BFP.... just being realistic - unless i'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi girlies, 

still got the pain but it is more of a dull ache now. My AF is due on 20th but I'm going to test on 16th as we are flying out to spain for 4 days. Bad news though- my boss has organised a meeting with the directors for the day that i've got my counsellors appointment. Couldn't tell him why I couldn't make it so I've got to rearrange. So need to ring QM's tomorrow to sort it out. 

Hi Niccad- good to have you back on here and that you are feeling strong- good for you!! 

good luck to those having scans this week (nicki and minime). 

Rosh- all good news! Sounds like you'll be starting in Oct or Nov!! I know how you feel about the BFN scared feeling but once you've had one then the next time doesn't seem as scary!! 

Som- sorry your hormones are all over the place. It'll be worth it though. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Here's lurker #2 (after Sarah)    Just to say that I'm reading most days and I'm thinking of you all but I've been feeling quite   as I've also been diagnosed with gestational diabetes      I seem to be spending my time visiting Epsom Hospital these days and it's costing me a fortune in car park!!  Starting to get quite scared at the thought of baby#3 and asking myself "OMG what have we done!!" Think I was in denial until a couple of days ago     Sorry for no personals but as I've said in another thread I think I've lost the plot!!!  Babydust and   to all of you girlies  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sillybilly - sorry you’re down in the dumps, it is always so hard to hear of other people getting pregnant so easily so don’t blame you having a tearful day.  Not long til EC so hopefully this will be your turn.  

Nicki - am sure no news is good news.

Niccad - good luck with your appointment tomorrow and well done on hugging your work colleague.  Am sure it was hard for you.

Sam - big hug, make sure you are minding yourself.  

Pinpin - hi,hope you’re doing ok hun.  Am glad you have got things sorted with work and glad boobs are making you feel sexy!  

Mini - sorry work is **** at the moment.  Hard not to worry about it but try put you and getting pg as your first priority.

Som - glad the back is doing ok.

Grimmy - hi.

Rosh - hi - am impressed with 2 hour workout at the gym.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all doing ok.

I'm fine, back to school so not much time to be on here anymore but am trying!  Ireland was fab except had a bit of a crash whilst there, was carted off in an ambulance to get checked out but all was ok.

SD xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Sleepy - I hope the crash wasn't too bad - as long as you are OK!

SillyBilly - Hope this is a better week for you.  Everyone around me seems to be having/just had babies.  In fact the day before I'm scheduled to have EC I'm due to be Godmother at my Niece's Christening - talk about great timing!!  It will be our turn soon - hopefuly first time lucky for us both.

Kezzababes - Here's hoping that you don;t need to go through the next round of TX and it happens for you naturally!

MiniMe / Nikki - hope all is well with you two and that you can start stimming soon Nikki.

Hi to everyone else, hope appointments and TX are going well for you all.

As for me - the drugs arrived this morning!  Wow it's complicated.  I'm just in the process of downloading the video of how to do the injections so hopefully it will all become clear!  It feels real now - hopefully my period should arrive next Wednesday and then I can start taking the pill, then not long until it really becomes intense!

As an added bonus, I hit my target weight at Weight Watchers last night and am feeling great (apart from having a stinking cold!).  Hopefully all the efforts over the previous few months will pay off for me.

Cheers
Grimmy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Grimmy- Don't worry about the injections. I hate needles but QM's took us through it and you get an injector pen which is easy to use. I'm due to start my pill  next week (providing I'm not naturally BFP!!!) so we are sort of cycle buddies. Except you have your EC the week before mine. If you have any questions about the drugs then let us know and we can answer them between us I'm sure. 

Feeling a bit down again today. I said to my husband that I feel suffocated by life at the moment and he just said "don't know what you are talking about!". I guess it is too much work on (it is our busiest month at work) with no energy or enthusiasm. The prospect of starting the treatment and being healthy and chilled out to do it. Keeping up with the house work and a busy social life.  Plus I've had to move  my counselling session and will have this after I've started the treatment now. Just wish I could get ill with a short term illness (I know that is a weird thing to wish) so that I have a reason to stay at home with no work, housework, friends, family to worry about.

Sorry for the moan but feeling "out of sorts" as we say in the north and don't know how to bring myself back to feeling ok again. 

xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Thanks SD and a massive   Kezza, you seem to feel like I do, but try not to worry your BFP is just around the corner hun    

Hi everybody hope you're all well,

Sam


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all well.

Nicki70 – Hope your scan goes okay this afternoon, keeping my fingers crossed that you will be able to start stimming. 

Silly, Kezza and Som – sending you all a big fat  I hope you are all feeling a bit brighter. 

Rosh – Congratulations on reaching the top of the waiting list, it will all move quite quickly from here on. 

Niccad – How did it go with Dr Gorgy? 

Sleepy – Hope you are okay after your crash, sounds very scary! 

Grimmy – Congratulations on hitting your WW target in time for the arrival of your drugs – double celebration for you hun! 

Hi to everyone else x

AFM – Scan went really badly this morning, only 5 very small follies  I don't understand what's gone wrong as I was on a lower dose last time but responded better! They have increased my dose from 3x75 to 6x75 (yikes!!) but if that doesn't do the trick this cycle will be cancelled and that will be the end of our NHS funding. Needless to say I burst into tears on the nurse and still haven't really managed to pull myself together. I'm gonna try and work from home for the rest of the week and keep my fingers crossed that things improve, anyone else had a similar experience? I'm in desperate need of some PMA!  

Lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Mini - please try not to worry. Seems loads of people only have a few smaller follies at the first scan and then a sudden spurt - how many mm were they? I'm sure the 6 vials will make a massive difference & you'll be waddling in a few days with heavy ovaries. I know that you're upset as the second the word 'cancel' is heard you just assume the worse, but I'm all for assuming the best. Eat loads of protein and FX they'll be fine in a few days. Katie told me that I only had 4 follies at the right size in my final scan and I got 7 mature eggs so a few of mine definitely had a late spurt!

Nicky - good luck. FX that the polyp has disappeared and there's a nice thin lining.... Roll on the injections!  

Quick one - Dr Gorgy was an odd experience. I couldn't understand 3/4 of what he said as he talks so quietly, quickly and with a really heavy accent. He must have thought I was a complete freak as I just sat there trying to concentrate so hard and lip read that I'm sure my mouth was hanging open & I was staring!! I didn't have all the tests as DH wasn't with me, but I went ahead & had a lot done.... For some reason although I'd like all tests to be fine I'm hoping that one will be off & treatable with something simple like aspirin so I can point the finger at what went wrong last time and have some instant cure... Um... and pigs might fly eh!! Here's hoping... 
Nic xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Please don't worry, sounds like doubling your stimms should do the trick.  As Niccad said lots can happen in the last few days. FX it'll all be fine & you'll go ahead with E/C as planned. Good idea to stay home if you can & relax.

Niccad - Good luck with the tests.  I know what you mean about hoping to get a fixable result though.  FX you'll get some answers soon. 

Kezza - Hope you're feeling better 

Sleepy - Wow, hope you're ok after your ambulance scare?!

Anyway, just got back from QMs & looks likely that I do have a polyp & will have to postpone this cycle .  So cheesed off.  Luckily DH was with me today & asked all the right questions.  I saw Rowena Bevan who was lovely.  The lining of my womb is still too thick, my bloods came back normal (or 'low' as Oestradiol should be at that point) & she could also see a shadow in my womb which points again to a polyp....  
So I've been given Provera to bring on AF & am going back Friday of next week to give my womb a chance to shed the lining & possibly loose the polyp. But she's pretty sure that's not going to happen.  So looking likely that I'm going to have to have a polypseptolmy (spelling?!) to remove it.  She imagines the nhs waiting list is 2 - 3 months so have decided to go privately if we have to do it. Otherwise it could be another 5 - 6 months before we start again.  Soooooooooo upsetting. And I have to carry on using the spray as well. 

Anyway, Good news for me this week is that work have agreed to me having Mondays off till Christmas at least so at least I'll be able to have a bit more 'Chill time' through all this madness.... 

Love to everyone 
Nicki xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - sorry to here your follies are a lil small but at least they can grow    better than too big and wasted. will cross fingers for you that they have a growth spurt in the next few days xx

Nicki - sorry to hear about the polyp, hope you get it sorted quickly and are back on the TTC road soon, good luck with everything  xx

Niccad - eek at not being able to understand Dr G, hope something simple crops up for you and it works out for the best.

Finally went for physio today and was really informative, lots of information and was fitted with a pg support belt to help support ligaments in pelvis and back, feels snug but should do some good  Oh and the Funk came and went, so am back to my usual self thank goodness.

Huggles and positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Mini - sorry scan didn’t go aswell as you hoped.  But still early days, am really hoping that the increased dosage will help and get that hot water bottle out too and lots of protein.  My first scan this time was very disappointing too with only 6 follies compared to 11 the other two times and they grew nicely before the next scan and on the day of EC, they collected 11 eggs, although some of them were immature.  So a lot can happen over next few days.

Nic - really hope you get the answers you want for Dr G.  Am sure it was all too much to take in and am sure it doesn’t help that he spoke so low.  But you did make me laugh with the image of you sitting there with your mouth gaping open!!!

Nicki - what a pain, why is that these things come when you are just about to get the treatment going.  Really hope that by some miracle it disappears with AF.  As for having every Monday off until Christmas, that sounds lovely.  So make the most of it.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

SD x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

nicki/mini- seems you are both having a tough time. 
Don't worrying mini they will grow nice and big I'm sure. Lots of protein, water and rest!! I had a disappointing first scan too. 

Nicki- that is tough- feel for you babe! 

I'm stop moaning about my problems now- sick of feeling this way so I'm going to pick myself up and get on with it. Think I've got chronic fatigue so I just need to have some early nights. But work is **** at the moment and I can't seem to motivate myself to do anything at the moment. The feeling will pass I'm sure. 

love to all x 

ps nic- your comments ref Dr G made me laugh and reminded me of seeing one of the consultants at QM's- I caught every second word and I'm sure he told me to stop trying to get pregnant. As though that will help!!!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening all,

Mini - FX that the increased dose works.  I am sure that they think it will otherwise they may have stopped the cycle already.

Nikki - You must be gutted about the Polyp.  I was told that I probably had a couple of polyps when I went for a pelvic scan, so was booked in for a hysteroscopy and polypectomy, but when they did the hysteroscopy (camera into the uterus) they couldn;t find any polyps!  Hopefully that will be the same for you and you can jump straight back onto TX.  I was really lucky and only had to wait about 3 weeks for treatment at St Peters.

Kezza - I hope you manage to get some rest over the next few days - need to keep your strength up for all the drugs!

Hope everyone else is well.
Goodnight
Grimmy


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening girls,

Niki - I'm so sorry hun the cycle had to be cancelled  I hope that the suspected polyp turns out to be nothing and just sheds with the AF, you never know as they cannot tell exactly if it is one just with a scan. Even if it turns out to be a polyp then hopefully you can have it out privately very soon and be back to QM for your cycle very soon.

Mini me - I'm sorry that you are disappointed i have not been at that stage before but so far every step feels like another hurdle and another thing waiting to go wrong, only sometimes thing start off not so good and turn out absolutely fine in the end. The other girls seem really confident you will grow some more and at the end of the day i really do believe that it is quality over quantity so let's pray   you grow some lovely high quality eggs. When is your next scan?

Niccad - I can just imagine your face listening to Dr G for the first time   I was exactly the same the first time I saw him, frowning my eyes and lip reading, even trying to read what he'd just said through my husband's eyes! Me and my french accent and Dr G talking quietly and technical with his egyptian accent I am certain quite a lot got lost in translation i'm sure   don't worry about the results one of the ladies who had her immunes tested recently came back all normal appart from her DH DQ alpha. I keep my FX for you. Even the results show some things are wrong there are treatments for each of them  

Somnium - I'm glad you're feeling better these days hun

Kezza - I hope the situation at work improves   And I pray for a natural BFP for you this month, it sounds quite promising  

Sleepy - sorry to hear about the crash but glad that you and your bump were ok. I hope going back to school isn't to hard 

Silly - how are you doing on the pill hun? Are you growing a pair of Jordan's (.) (.)  I'll never compete with her as I started with a B - before the pill but within the space of 3 weeks I have grown a C +   I dread to think what they will look like if things don't work and I get back to a B - dried apricots look  

Samia - sorry to hear about the diabetes   not long to go now, soon your family will grow by one more... are you gonna tell us the sex yet ?  

Grimmy - well done on hitting your targets at WW. When is your AF due?

As for me I had the results of my retest of my Th1/Th2 (TNFa) today to check if the 2 injections of humira had any effect and had been warned by Dr G that levels may not decrease enough due to my level being 50.4 initially when they need to be under 30 so I was prepared for some bad news.... I could not believe it when i found out my levels have decreased to 27    now within the normal range so just need to stay there and dr G said to have a further 2 injections to make sure they don't go back up.  At least that's one marker now within the normal range only 4 more to go now but these will get treated whilst having the Tx !!  

10 more days to go on the pill then start of sniffing... i feel more scared than excited to be honest... scared of all this being for nothing and ending up with a BFN.

Dh and I have booked a week's holiday in Portugal from 7th November, we'll need some time away from it all if it doesn't work and could be used to celebrate if it does.

Love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening folks!

Sorry to hear of some of the sad news on here and big hugs to all!

Mini - sorry to hear about the scan, I don't really think I have contemplated the cycle having to be cancelled, but realised on reading today that it is a very real possibility for us all and there really are no guaruntees  however, fingers crossed that the double boost gives your little follies a push in the right direction and they'll be juicy for your next scan. I'm guessing it is Firday?

Nicki - sorry your treatment is cancelled, hope you get the polyp sorting quickly so you can carry on!

Som - Glad the physio has helped a bit, keep it up and you'll get better soon, also do the exercises he gives you, no slacking!

Sleepy - hope you have recovered from your scare, be careful!

Kezza - Big hugs!

Pinpin - yes (.Y.) a bit bigger, a bit of a bulge but not brought any bigger bras yet! moods settling a little too! not long to DR now!

As for me - on my trip in edinburgh and having a lovely time. really have forgotten all of my worries and me and DH really loving each others company. reading every day and will post properly when i am home. love to all x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - def wont be slacking I remember how horrid my back can get at its worse and would like to avoid that. Besides I like the idea of carrying bubs once she/he is here so want to be strong for that. Then there is labour to, want that to go as smooth as poss so its all in mine and bubs best intrest hehe. So pleased Edinburgh is working magic keep it up xx

Pin Pin - yeay for hol to portugal, went a few years ago and loved it. Glad to hear the Humira is working, its hopefully a good sign of things to come, fingers xx for you.

Kezza - I vote for those early nights too, they can work wonders when your truely shattered.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning girls, 

Thank you all so much for your support, reading your messages has made me feel loads more positive that things could turn round before Friday... I've been trying to focus on the things I can control - I have drunk sooo much milk I think I might start moo-ing soon! 

Nicki – I've just read your message back and realised that things aren't definitely cancelled for you either, I reeeeally hope that an AF will help and you don't have to postpone all together, do you fancy a cuppa this weekend? 

Silly – I'm glad you are having a lovely time away xx

Pinpin – Great news that you've hit your first target with Dr G, FX that everything else is as successful and you get your BFP.

Nic – Hope Dr G works his magic on you too, sounds like a strange experience  but worth it. 

Hi kezza, Sleepy, Som, Grimmy, Rosh, Samia and everyone else, thinking of you all xxxx 

Bug hugs,
Mini Milk!
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hi everyone!

just a quickie to say good luck to mini for scan today, hope your follies are behaving themselves!

thinking of you x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey girls, 

Thanks for thinking of me Silly, you're a star. 

Well it isn't great news I'm afraid, my follies are still really small and haven't developed much since Wednesday. There is only one at 10mm and the rest are loads smaller. I have to keep injecting x6 vials until Monday when they will scan again but we've been told to expect the worst...    

I think the nurse was as shocked as we were as my age, FSH, weight and BMI are all as average and normal as they could be, she said it was really strange and very unexpected. I don't really know what this means for the future, I just don't know what to think, I never considered that there would be a problem with my eggs 

Sorry for no personals, I'm struggling to get through all my work before my two week break. 

Chat later, 
Min x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Honey, that's sooooooo crap.

Really hope the extra few days stimming over the weekend make all the difference to those follies.  I'm going to have everything crossed for you that they'll be good & grow more.  Like the nurse said, how strange given you're age etc.  It's just not fair.

Do bare in mind though that there are loads of different drugs & protocols.  It's definately not the end of the road.  People can have such different responses to the drugs, even if they'd responded well before.

Look after yourself & let me know, text me,  if you'd like to meet up for that cuppa.  I'm free tomorrow morning.

Lots of love
Nicki xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Big hugs Mini!!! Hoping they grow lots over the weekend! Thinking of you!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Mini     hope the follies grow nice, big and juicy over the week-end, hello everyone  

Sam xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - Sorry to hear about your news today , but am still gonna keep my fingers and toes crossed for you for monday   . Think that cuppa with nicki sounds like a fab idea too.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you girls ever meet up? I've just got my IVF appointment at Roehampton through (3rd Nov) and have a million and one questions. Rosh75 - I think you have yours next month and are in the same position? Im also struggling with all the abbreviations and haven't got a clue what most of them mean   

Any help would be greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi bellaboo75, welcome to QM's hun, I've met with some of the QM's girls 3 times so far but have not been able to do the last couple of get together and I think there's another one in the pipeline soon but nothing concrete yet   Will let you know if and whens..  Regarding questions don't be scared to ask, there are quite a few of us at different stages of IVF/ICSI/Clomid/Pregnancy so a lot of experience on this board    

Goodnight everybody,

Sam xx

P.S: if I told you Keira got bitten by a Macaw parrot from our local pet shop yesterday would you believe me     I wouldn't!! Will tell you the story in another post!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Mini - big hugs,    really hope things improve over the weekend, you are doing everything you should be doing so can't advise you anymore.  But hopefully the drugs will get things growing.  Good luck with scan on Monday.  Sending you lots of       and


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening!

I know it is late but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to Mini that this has happened. Have no idea how you must feel, and the others are right, this is so very strange. And pretty crap really! Is there anyway you can make this a private go and just pay for the cost of treatment so far, and save your nhs one for the next time (when it will work)? not sure if they allow it but if you don't ask you don't get huh? and it could save you a packet! Big hugs - sorry no smilies, on silly phone! look after yourself and enjoy your two weeks off, lots of shopping and pure indulgence. surround yourself with the people you love, they always make us feel better. And good luck for the scan monday, i'll be praying for some energy into your follies over the weekend.

Bella - Trying to arrange a get together soon, probably towards end of month going into october. i'll keep you posted.

Samia - quite unbeleivable, can't wait to hear the story.......I think!

Kezza - how are you?

Pinpin - not long now!

Som - how is the physio?

Nic - how are you, the Dr G story made me smile. Hope you get the results you need.

Nicki - how are you now? when do you start other drugs for AF, and how long before you know if you can continue with the cycle?

Hi to Sleepy, Rosh, Grimmy, and everyone else (it is late can't remember all the names.)

lots of love

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome bellaboo!! Ask any question you want and we will try and answer. 

In terms of the meet up's then we are trying to organise but nothing concrete. What about w/c 5th October girlies? 

Silly- I'm ok thanks petal. Had another melt down last night as DH told me that he thinks I need to see a counsellor as i'm still not coping with the BFN- my QM's counselling appointment has been put back to 28/10- 6 days after I start down regging. Had a good cry and finally said all the things that I've been bottling up. So feel a lot better today. 
On the positive side I was sick this morning!!! Felt really sick all morning and I was finally sick at 11am when I got out of bed. AF due next weekend so it might be nothing but can't help but feel excited. I've bought a test to do on Wednesday before we go to spain for a couple of days!  

Hi everyone- how are you doing?


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming. I only found out last week (the day before my birthday) that I was entitled now to 2 cycles on the NHS due to a change at Surrey PCT (my FSH level was 12 in January - might be higher now).  And we were so thrilled when we found out.

Have been following the thread for the last week or so and it's finally great to find a place where people appreciate what you're going through. I have been trying to read up on IVF and obviously have the 'Information for patients' which Roehampton gives you, but as a first timer is there any advice anyone can give me?  E.g. what you wish you had known when you were starting out? Any key questions I should ask at my first IVF appointment?

I would really appreciate the support and advice  

Many thanks,
BellaBoo


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Bellaboo & welcome! 

I think the best piece of advice I could give you is to expect the unexpected & also don't expect it to work 1st time! (Of course it does for some, but generally they learn alot about your response the 1st go & can 'tweak' the drugs to hopefully have a more successful next cycle)

Also expect to feel stressed & emotional, especially when using the OCPs (oral contraceptive pill) & the nasal spray.

Lots of girls (me included) do acupuncture to enhance the ivf, you'll also find lots of info on FF regarding diet etc, (protein shakes during stimming, & brazil nuts & pineapple juice during down regging).

If possible get your other half to attend as many appointments as possible (not always possible for my husband) but especially to your baseline scan ( done after approx 10 days of using the nasal spray). As this is when you're shown how to do the injections.  Lots to take in then!

The injections DON'T hurt. Seriously!  You'll be given an auto injector pen to help do the job.

You'll probably be given your dates to start the drugs during your November appointment, we did.  So you could possibly be starting in Nov/Dec time!  I may be joining you, my present cycle has been postponed (check out my posts from the last 2 weeks), as I said to expect the unexpected!

Good luck!
Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry me again! 

Just having re-read my post I should have said brazil nuts & pineapple juice for the 2ww (2 week wait) not during down regging!  Something to do with the selenium (spelling?!) they contain helping to thicken the womb lining to help the embryo implant?

Sure the other girls will correct me if I'm wrong! 

Take care all
Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki you had me worried when I first read your post!!! yes brazil nuts and pineapple juice contain selenium so excellent for embie implantation. 

Also get yourself a good multi vitamin- pregnacare do one especially for conception which contains L'arganine which is good for implantation also. 

Other advice- ask about what lifestyle changes you need to make. the biggest debate is whether you should take time off during the 2 week wait (after Egg transfer) and also how much you should do during your treatment. Qm believe that you should continue to live your life normally- easier said than done!!! 

Bellaboo- to give you the basics. You start with the minipill 3 days after your period. You take this for approx a month. You then start using a down regulation nasal spray (3 x 2 nostrils a day) for approx 11 days. During this time you'll have a bleed. You then go for a vaginal scan for them to check that everything is quiet (lining of the womb and ovaries) On that day as Nicki said you start injection to stimulate the ovary/follicles. 1 week later you have another scan to check that you are developing some nice big follicles. And then another 2 days later. If everything is ok on that day then you will be given a special injection to release the eggs (which you will do at home at about 10pm). 2 days later you go to have the eggs removed under sedation. Your DH will need to do his part either at Qm's (in toilets!), at home before he comes (pardon the expression) or at the Bridge Centre. He then jumps into a cab or drives to the Bridge Centre near London Bridge. The next day you will be given a call to say how many embryos you got and book you in for your egg transfer. Then you go to the Bridge Centre on the choosen day and have your 2 best embies put back in. Hey presto you are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)
Then the hard part.... the 2ww!!! after 2 weeks you do a pregnancy test to find out whether you are BFP or BFN (Big fat positive/negative)

In total it all takes about 2 months and 1-2 weeks. 

That is what I'd known before I started so you can prepare yourself for a long road. 

Sorry for the long message!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

bellaboo75 said:


> Do you girls ever meet up? I've just got my IVF appointment at Roehampton through (3rd Nov) and have a million and one questions. Rosh75 - I think you have yours next month and are in the same position? Im also struggling with all the abbreviations and haven't got a clue what most of them mean
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! xx


Have a look her for most of the abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Bellaboo - all for what Kezza and Nicki say, they have wrapped it up nicely!

I have just started my first and only NHS cycle (Kingston PCT) and am due to start DR in two weeks. One thing I have learnt already is not to expect yourself to react a certain way to treatment or to expect too much of yourself. I spent the whole lead up to the treatment acting like I'd be fine and would take it al in my stride. But I can honestly say this is one of the most challenging things I have ever had to do emotionally. Do not hide anything aneact however you want to react, tears come easily, and often make you feel better. Also take a break just before or during treatment. Me and DH have gone away for a week and I feel soooooo calm now, and can honestly say I think I would have gone insane if I had carried on with no break! Also remeber the things in life you have been blessed with. Although at times it nevers seems like enough, we are all lucky to be here and I think Kezza has said before, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger ( I have now adopted this phrase thanks Kezza!).

Always always ask question on here, and if you have a wobble tell us! We all have them (and frequently) I have often moaned about my lack of emotional control on here and people always make you feel so normal!

I hope you get your dates in Novemeber and have a great start to the new year!

Kezza - sorry to hear you had the talked about wobble, hope you are feeling better. I am great for w/c 5th Oct, the only night I can't do is 7th Oct and can't do the 11th Oct at all. I start stimming that week (I hope!) Perhaps peeps can post on here what they can do that wek and we'll arrange something, I'm easy on location!

lots of love to all!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all,
Hope everyone had a fab weekend.
I haven't posted 4 some time but been keeping a check on all thats going on.
Well, we finally had our follow up appointment last week with Beaven 2 discuss my last lap and tube drainage!
She said my tube is now open but high risk of having another ectopic, I also have psos so quite  a slim chance of getting a natural bfp-so she sent me down to see Nick, who had a day off!!!
So i saw Claire ( who was lovely) she booked me in to go back on 2nd november to c doc, to discuss what drugs and dosage i should go on and to get our exact start date 

We have just got one more hurdle to cross-i have to have an xray to make sure my tube is still open and not filled back up with the fluid, if it has i'll have to have yet another lap to remove the tube b4 we can start so im just   that all is ok so we can get the ball rolling 
Claire said all being well we should be starting the cycle dec-jan time! 

Picked up some fab tips from u girlies such as the protein shakes, brazil nuts and pineapple juice so will be getting those in.
Just wanna say a big thank you to all you girls, as without this thread I wouldn't have known half of what is involved and what to expect leading up to the roller coater ride that is ivf!
Sharny x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just caught up on everyone and wanted to write a short post to say:

Mini me - I am so sorry you are having to go through all this extra stress my lovely    I will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for it to be good news. It is not over until it is and definitely just a few good quality eggs are all you need to get your BFP so just think that Sillybillies advice to ask if this could be turned into a private cycel if you can might be worth it. And who knows you might not need it and  your follies may well have worked some magic to produce some good juicy eggs over the weekend. 

Silliebillie - gosh Tx is round the corner now. How are you feeling?

Kezza - I  hope you are better hun   I'm sorry to hear you have a low moment and   you get a natural BFP. You are getting some very encouraging PMAs you know

Sharny - welcome and I hope you get to cycle very soon and it sounds like you will be  

i hope everyone else is well and had lovely weekends  

Sorry it's a short one, I had some family over from France for the weekend and now pretty knackered from my 37th London tour!  we had a lovely diner at Nobu Berkeley on saturday and definitely worth all the hype as food and service are amazing. If you get a chance do go: the best japanese restaurant in town.
Only 5 days until my first day of D/R. I can't really get my head around the fact that Tx is now just rounf the corner and still having a glass of wine with my diner so guess I better get into the spirit now   and stop treating myself although DH keeps insisting it won't do any harm as I only ever have the one glass  

Anyway i very much need my bed now.

Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

I know it is stupid-o-clock but I couldn't sleep for thinking about what today may bring. DH and I had a long chat about everything yesterday and whilst putting together a list of questions for our appointment today something started to bug me, I have to share this with you...

The only thing that we have done differently this time (apart from take extra vitamins and supplements) is the OCP, Queen Mary's only introduced this in January after my first BFN, so last time I just started DR-ing on day three of my natural cycle and whilst I didn't produce a massive quantity, everything went very smoothly and we got six really good quality eggs on a 3x75 dose of Menapur... so today I started to wonder if the OCP could be to blame for my poor response this time. 

After doing a bit of googling I discovered that "the challenge with using the birth control pill, for some women is that even a low dose pill for a short period (2 weeks) is too suppressive"!!!!!!!!!!!!! and "of two groups compared, a significantly longer duration of stimulation, thus a significantly increased requirement for gondadothrophins (Menopur) was present in the patients who received OCP pretreatment"!!!!!! 

This feels like the answer I was looking for, I'm no doctor but it is obvious to me that I am one of those women who has experienced over suppression after taking a really heavy dose of the OCP for SIX WEEKS! Even though I am SO angry and frustrated that this has happened, especially as it has potentially resulted in us wasting our NHS funding, I feel a million times more positive that my eggs are OK and we can get it right next time. 
  

I really hope I haven't freaked you all out (especially Silly and Pinpin as I know you are currently at the OCP stage) it obviously isn't something that happens to the majority of women otherwise they wouldn't do it but I think it is something QM's should warn us about. I'm just the unlucky one I guess  

Silly – Thank you for your fab suggestion about funding, I am definitely going to ask the question. 

Bellaboo – Welcome hun, joining this thread is the most positive thing I have done throughout this experience, the advice and support of these lovely ladies is invaluable. Kezza and Nicki have given you some great tips, if there's anything else you need to know just ask. Just one thing I thought I should mention, if you decide to try out the protein shakes during stimms avoid the soya based ones (soya is thought to be bad for fertility), I saw the nutritionist at Zita West and she recommended 'Whey-to-go' by Solgar... the chocolate one is actually quite tasty 

Pinpin – I don't think the odd glass of wine will hurt, enjoy it while you can – you won't be allowed any once you get your BFP 

Sharny – Hi hun, I hope your X-ray goes ok and you can get the ball rolling for Dec-Jan. 

Lots of love to everyone else, thank you so much for all your supportive words. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Ps. Kezza – Sorry I missed you off hun, I had wanted to say good luck with your test on Wednesday


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning girls

I haven't been on here for a few days as my internet connection was down - and there is so much to catch up on!

Minime - So sorry to hear that stimming isn't working too well for you. FX todays scan shows more development.  Very interesting what you found out about OCP.  I start taking it on Wednesday!!

Kezza - I hope that you are over your wobble!  So far I;ve not had any, but then I only start with the drugs this week so anything could happen now!

Pinpin - only a few days to go until DR starts - good luck.

Everyone else - hope you are well and TX is progressing smoothly.

Newbies - welcome!!

AF arrived yesterday afternoon, so I finally get to start OCP on Wednesday.  It feels like progress at last, but I'm not looking forward to any side effects!  Small price to pay I guess.

Grimmy


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Monday morning!

Mini - really all the best of luck for today, and hit them hard with your questions! Good research on the OCP, I'm sorry if that was the reason but at least you may have an answer. And quite right, QM's should warn of that effect if they know it may occur! FX for today!

Pinpin - OCP still making me a little moody and I seem to have lost my mojo, but only 11 days left until DR. Can't wait! Good luck for you DR this weekend!

Hi to everyone else. My last day in Scotland today, arrive home tomorrow morning. Can't wait to see my fur babies!

Lots of love x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

Sharny- I've got my first scan on 2nd Nov so I might see you there. 

Minime- you've got me worried now. I didn't get many eggs and this time they are putting me on 4 powders. Both of my friends were on the injections all the way without the minipill starter. And they both were successsful. 
If it doesn't work for me this time then the next one will be self funded so I might go somewhere else as this could be a possible reason. 

Felt very sick again this morning. 2 more sleeps and i can do my test. I'm not getting my hopes up as we all know where that leaves us!!! 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - really hope you get a natural BFP.  As for meet up that week sounds good, how about everyone else??

Sillybilly - enjoy seeing your fur babies again.

Mini me - really hope today went well for you.  Very interesting about the pill.  6 weeks certainly wouldn’t have helped.  I couldn’t believe it when you guys said at the meet up you could be on it that long, I was only on it for 2 weeks.  Hope they had answers for you today.

Grimmy - glad AF has arrived (if you know what I mean) so you can start tx.  A lot happening on here at the moment.

Pinpin - not long now, glad you had a good weekend with family.  And I had the odd glass on wine even while stimming.  Gave it up for the 2WW though!  They say it is better to have a glass of wine than deprive your body if it’s craving it!!  So go for it until your 2WW.

Sharny - glad you have a plan for 2nd Nov and lets hope tube plays ball.

Sam - still waiting to hear about the parrot!

Bellaboo - welcome and you are in the right place as the others have said come and moan, cry and ask any questions.

Niccad - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else, how are you all?

love SD xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Minime- did you ask them about the minipill and how long you were on it for? I'm going to be on it for 1 month. Do you want me to ask my acunpuncture lady when I see her next week? She seems to know alot about the protocol.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,


Mini me how did it go today? Thinking of you and hope you got some answers   

Kezza,   for that natural BFP   

Sillybilly, hope you've had a nice relaxing break  

Grimmy good luck with your coming tx  

Pinpin, enjoy the one glass of wine hun, it won't hurt anyone  

Hello everybody how are you all?  Sorry I can't do more personals but my brain's a bit mushy right now and I tend to forget so many things  

And specially for SD:


On thursday after having been to work from 8am to 2pm I went to pick up DD1 from school and went straight to see my GP for a things    Had both girls with me and from there went to superdrug to pick up prescription but there they told me I'd have to wait 10-15 minutes so Aaliyah said mum let's go to the pet shop next door to see if they've got kittens...They've got a massive parrot in there in a big cage and notices around saying he does bite!! Put Keira's buggy away from him to start with but as we were going to leave Aaliyah said oh mum look in there at the goldfish.. I'd gone round the cage but didn't think on how near.. next thing I know he's got hold of her finger, not letting go and she's screaming but don't know how to take her finger out!!! Blood everywhere...I'm first aid qualified so ask to use the tap to rinse and see the wounds (3 in total!!) pressure, plaster and straight back to the GP who by then thinks I'm completely   No stitches needed, but back to the chemist to get her antibiotics for 4 days just to make sure     Back home at around 7pm with a McDonald dinner as to be honest by then I really couldn't bothered to cook    She's fine and very proud of her finger!!  

Hope you're all well  

Sam xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say we're off to Guilford tomorrow to meet the surgeon who will be perfoming the operation on bubba so please send us bubbles as I'm so so nervous


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening girlies,

Mini me - how did it go today? I've been thinking of you hoping for some good news  

Samia - good luck for tomorrow hun. I hope the Doctor tomorrow will be giving you some reassuring news   Your story about the parrot made me chuckle  

Kezza - you are displaying some very good PMA. fingers crossed for you only 2 days until you test  

Sleepy - how are you?   I'm going to have my glass of wine every now and then until EC. I remember you had one of your last one at the meet up during DR just before you got your BFP so can't have been bad hey!

Grimmy - good news with your AF starting it's the start of the tx  

Silliebillie - thanks for the good luck and   to this nasty OCP. I am getting concerned about this whole OCP business affecting the eggies   I can't even ask my guru Dr G for his advice as he is off this week. I'm tempted to just throw the pack into the bin but with only 4 more pills to pop if it's gonna be a problem for me the damage is already done... will have been on it for 4 weeks +

Niccad - how are you ?  I think you can call Dr G secretary on Friday this week I think your results shoudl be in by then so you need to ask her to fax them to you so you can be prepared for when Dr G will give you your next jaw dropping speach   Hopefully there won't be much to discuss at all and most markers will be within normal range.

Bellaboo - how are you? Fire away with your questions if you have any or if you just want to pop on for a rant or a laugh  

I'm getting my third humira injection tomorrow and not looking forward to it  

Wombly, Liz, Sarahpm, Justp, Jo, Clarabel, Tanya and Feline if you are still reading this  thread I want you know that I often think of your girls and hope that all is well for you  

Night night everyone 

Pinpin x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi PinPin - I'm still lurking!  Can't seem to drag myself away 'cos there's always someone to have my fingers crossed for!

Got them crossed for Mini Me and Sam right now.

I'm good thanks.  16 weeks pg and bought my first pair of maternity jeans at the weekend which keep falling down a bit but they're sooooo comfy!

Keep up your pma   girls 'cos if it can happen for me it can and WILL happen for every one of you - just keep positive, try to take it in your stride and believe that it's a numbers game (I wish somebody had told me that when I was going bonkers!!    ).

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah x

P.S. I had the odd glass of wine during tx and even had one in the 2ww - I'm sure that my relaxed attitude helped (plus the fact that dh was made redundant which makes it sod's bloody law!!)


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Just a quickie from me as I'm on my phone but I just wanted to let you know that we're booked in for egg collection on Wednesday!! It's a massive long shot as I only have two follies at the right size but I feel pleased that we are at least giving it a go. I didn't get to ask about the OCP as the nurse told me that reading stuff on the Internet was the worst thing I could do and to wait to see what the consultant makes of it all at my follow up, hmm!?!.. to be honest we were so convinced she would cancel the treatment today I nearly fell of my chair when she said we could go ahead on Wednesday... I wasn't going to rock the boat... I'll save that for another day! 

Just waiting up to do my pregnyl injection, I still can't beleive we're actually going ahead! 

Will do personals next time, 
lots of love, 
Mini


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks hun, lovely to hear from you and so glad everything's going well for you    (maternity clothes are so comfy   

Been blowing   tonight  

Sam xx

P.S: Great news Mini (and you won't need a follow-up appt!!)


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - Fab news ! You must be so relieved that the cycle is going ahead   I do believe that 2 good eggs are better than any number of poor quality ones. It's about quality not quantity. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you that these good eggs will go on to produce some strong embies that you will you BFP  

Sarah - I'm so happy that all is well for you. Shopping for maternity clothes sounds like good fun   I'm glad your still lurking, it's sooo good to hear about the success stories. The success stories are what I think about when I get a wobbly moment wondering whether it's worth putting ourselves through so much and the answer is YES because lots of you girls have gone on to get pregnant.

Samia - I've been blowing you a few bubbles too  

Going to bed now! Bonne nuit!

Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - am so pleased that TX is going ahead for you, will be crossing fingers and toes for you hun xxx Can't remember who said it but there right, its quantity not quality xx

Samia - Bubbles and good luck for your visit to doc in Guildford.

Kezza - your PMA is great am hoping and praying for you too.

Well sorry to keep it short and sweet, never seem to have much time atm. Huggles to everyone xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Mini!!! Lets hope that 2 turn into 2 grade 1 embies and you are PUPO by the weekend!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Mini - That's fab news, you must be so relieved!   Praying that in a few days time you will be PUPO 

Kezza - Anymore sickness?  Fingers crossed for a natural BFP 

Pinpin - Good luck with the Humira injection.

Samia - Hoping your hospital appointment at Guildford goes well.

Sharny - When is your x- ray to look at your tube?  Hope you won't need any more Laps.

Grimmy - I wanted to pick your brain about the Hysteroscopy & Polypectomy!  Did you have a general anesthetic or just a local?  Was it painful?  Lucky you being seen in just 3 weeks (I presume on the NHS?).  Do they pump you full of air like they do during a Laparoscopy?  Sorry for all the questions, but I'm really not looking forward to it!  Good luck with the OCP tomorrow.

As for me - Am feeling a bit cheesed off at the moment, have too much time on my hands I guess.  Yesterday was meant to be my E/C day but now I have no idea how long I'm going to have to wait to resume this cycle.  I go back on Friday for another scan to see if there's any thinning of my womb lining, & still a polyp there.  I was given tablets (Provera) to bring on AF which I took for 5 days, finishing on Sunday, & still no sigh of any AF! 

Has anyone taken Provera before?  How long did it take to work for you? This is soooooooooooo frustrating!

I was really hoping for AF to arrive over the weekend, for the polyp to disappear & for me to start taking Stimms on Fri.  DH keeps telling me to be patient, that there's no point doing the Stimms if everything isn't just right (he's right of course!), but if I have to have the Hysteroscopy & Polypectomy I imagine it will months before I can restart the ivf.  So unfair. 

Anyway, sorry for the moan.  My last ivf/icis was a breeze compared to this one.  I just presumed it would get easier.
Lots of love,
Nicki xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Nicki70 – I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time hun, I really thought second time round would be easier too... I think our dates must have been jinxed! It was so weird being at QM's yesterday and seeing a couple of guys leaving with their big grey boxes... I was thinking how that should have been our DH's! I'm really praying your AF comes before Friday, have you had any acupuncture this week? I was reading in my Zita West book that this can help bring AF on in your situation.   xxxx

Samia – Love, luck and a few bubbles from me too, I really hope today goes well. xxxx

Sarah – Thanks for thinking of me hun. How exciting to think that your blossoming belly will fill those maternity jeans in no time! xxxx

PinPin – Good luck with your injection today hun and please don't worry about the OCP I'm sure I'm just a freak case. I'm so excited for you that down-regging is so close  xxxx

Grimmy – Good news that things are starting for you tomorrow, lots of love and luck that this cycle brings you a BFP! xxxx

Silly – Hope your fur babies gave you a nice welcome home  xxxx

Kezza – Really praying that tomorrow is a good day for us both, keep up the PMA. Ooo and if you could ask your acupuncturist about the OCP I'd really appreciate it, the more info the better, thanks hun. xxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm thinking of you all. 

AFM – I'm feeling pretty good today, it's nice not to have to take any drugs for a change! I feel nervous and excited about tomorrow but I'm struggling to think past egg collection, we really are going to have to take this one day at a time, I didn't think we'd even make it this far! 

Loads of love, 
Mini me xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Mini – sorry I’ve been a bit slack on here… just needed a bit of space from thinking about IF to be honest. Just caught up on everything that has been going on & see that you have been through a really hard time. 2 follies the right size could easily turn out to be far more for EC.. As a I think I mentioned in a previous post I only had 4 follies the right size in my final scan…. and they got 7 eggs!! Hopefully the same thing will happen for you, but even if it’s 2 eggs you only need 1 right!! You know my thoughts about the pill and it’s going to be interesting in my follow up appointment on Monday to see their reaction to me saying that I won’t go on it again. I think we all need to be in tip top condition going into this process and, for me, 35 days of spotting wasn’t a good way to start physically (disregarding the emotional stuff it does). I’m also not happy as I have ended up with patches on my face of darker skin… a less well known side effect of the pill we were on. I wouldn’t have minded if I’d ended up with a BFP, but now I'm just reminded everytime I look in the mirror and have to wear concealer to cover-up  

Good luck for EC… the process itself if actually really fine… and the woman strokes your head all the way through which I found really reassuring..

Nicki - what an absolute nightmare. I had accu just before I started DR and it actually brought my AF on.    that it arrives quickly... 

Grimmy - sorry for moaning about the pill. Most people are fine on it & it's a massive milestone actually starting... Roll on DR'ing... 

Hello to everyone else... just a quick post before I rush into a meeting so sorry for lack of individual messages...

I can't do w/c 5th Oct as we're off to San Fran & Vegas (figured we needed something crazy to cheer ourselves up - doing something we'd never do with a babino)... Any chance for the week before or week after?

Nic xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Also - forgot to say... Kezza - have you thought about asking your GP about counselling?? I don't think you need to go through QM & can probably see someone at your local GP ... Just a thought (FX you'll be too busy celebrating a natural BFP to even think about counselling though...  )


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- I'll give the GP counselling some thought. I think I'm fine though at the moment and looking forward to the future. 
No more symptoms but I'll do the test tomorrow morning before disappear off to spain for a few days. 

Thanks for all your supporteveryone. I'll post tomorrow to let you know the result.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry forgot to say that w/c 12 is ok on Tuesday night only for me.
But I can do the week after.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sam - that story did make me laugh,   although am sure you were really panicked at the time!  Hope today went well with the consultant, blew you lots of bubbles!

Mini - delighted that they’re going ahead with EC.  Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.     

Sarah - how you?  Good to hear from you.

Nicki - really sorry you’re having a bad day, but completely understandable, sending you positive vibes for Friday.   

Niccad - good to hear from you.  Glad you have a holiday booked as it is just what you need.  Good luck for Monday, will be interesting to see what they have to say about the pill.

HI everyone else, Sleepy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say. Good luck for tomorrow Mini!!! What time are you due in?


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Evening!

Mini me - good luck for tomorrow ! Sending you tons of    

Kezza - good luck as well with the test, oh i soooo  hope you get a natural BFP   I bet you're looking forward to your time in spain too

Nicki - sorry hun that you've had a tough day today and completely understandable   I hope that your AF shows up very soon and   that the polyp goes away with it and hopefully you will start stimming just in time for us to be cycle buddies almost !  

Samia - How did it go today?  I hope it went well and you and DH are reassured about the op 

Somnium - How are you doing? How's your back? I hope the support thingy is helping and you can be relieved of the pain so you can enjoy your pregnancy a bit more  

Niccad - what a fab idea to have booked a hl in the US that will take your mind of Tx properly  

Silly - how are feeling? excited? 

Just had my third injection of humira and DH is becoming good at this injection business bless him he even manages my irrational panic and palpitations with some reassuring comments   ... "it's almost done, it's almost done" and he hasn't even put the needle in yet!  

Regarding meet up I'd prefer week commencing 28th sept. I could do week commencing 5th oct but will need to see how I feel that week depending on side effects of IVIG/LIT.

Starting D/R on Saturday, I will be travelling to the north of France for a weekend there with some friends and family so hope not to get any nasty side effects  

Love to all and   to Mini me and Kezza for tomorrow

Pinpin x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208027.0


----------

